# taking measurements



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it o n it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.
So how to fix this. Purchase a bottle of your favourite and invite a friend over- mind you only have small glasses or you might have mistakes of a different kind!
Do you have a favourite commercial pattern that fits you like you want think about what it is you like bout that garment the fit? the garment style? The yarn used.
Now measure put everything down in a book. It is not enough to just measure the length say of a sleeve from the shoulder and from the underarm measure the width- do you want the sleeve loose? fitted? Is your arm slim to the elbow, large above, even throughout.
Measure across the back at the bottom, at the armhole,at the top of the shoulkder. how long ins the shoulder do you have straight shoulder a sloped on do you have a widows hump.how long is the garment from the hem to the centre back? how long from the hem to the underarm decrease.
do the same with the front- re you busty? flat somewhere in between?
Do you like a low neckline? a v neck , a sccop or boat neck
measure every possible style you can think of
Do you like a raglan sleeve, a set in sleeve a straight sleeve. Do you like a deep hem, do you like rib straight garter edges a pattern
Do you like a cable, lace each one of your choice will effect the fit of your garment.
Now that you've finished measuring to your satisfaction finish the wine and relax and join my after thanksgiving and we will explore turning your notes into action- you may never buy another pattern again we will start with a sweater, progress to, a hat and mitts a shawl. we will dive into lace patterns, cables etc first you need to relax so if it takes another bottle of wine


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Are you starting a KAL? I've just moved so can't find anything yet except my take along project, but will be following this thread.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds interesting. Do you mean that we can find your directions right here on KP? I'll be watching. Have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Watching this topic, very interesting.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not sure what you are trying to say/offer here..... Looking for sympathy/understanding or just venting?

I don't drink wine. I have never knitted a garment that did not fit exactly as I intended whether a written pattern or my own design.

I usually only measure the chest (to choose size to knit as most patterns use chest measurement to determine size) as well as length of sleeves and hem. That usually about does it.

Perhaps a top down sweater pattern would be worth a try as you can try them on several times to make sure the garment is fitting properly AS you knit and adjust to fit. That is my best suggestion to avoid garments that do not fit as intended.

I have also decided that for a garment that fits perfectly, has all the elements I am looking for... It is far easier to design my own than to try and alter someone ELSE's patterns to suit my taste!

Good luck! Enjoy your wine!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

A suggestion to those whose sweaters don't fit:
1. Take accurate body measurements. You can also measure a sweater you own that fits well, as a guide. 
2. Swatching in your stitch pattern is important, but check gauge as you knit!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

donmaur said:


> So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it o n it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
> If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.
> So how to fix this. Purchase a bottle of your favourite and invite a friend over- mind you only have small glasses or you might have mistakes of a different kind!
> Do you have a favourite commercial pattern that fits you like you want think about what it is you like bout that garment the fit? the garment style? The yarn used.
> ...


All very good advice, especially the wine!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I really enjoyed the book Knitting The Perfect Fit by Melissa Leapman, so this is a very interesting subject to me. I will have a glass (or three) of wine today and check in tomorrow to see your pearls of wisdom.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

donmaur said:


> So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it o n it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
> If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.
> So how to fix this. Purchase a bottle of your favourite and invite a friend over- mind you only have small glasses or you might have mistakes of a different kind!
> Do you have a favourite commercial pattern that fits you like you want think about what it is you like bout that garment the fit? the garment style? The yarn used.
> ...


Opening the fresh bottle of Moscat right now. Watching this topic.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I am looking forward to the continuation of your post. Please don't let anyone else try to intimidate you. This has happened before. Some people think they are perfect and don't need any assistance. Most people are willing to read and maybe learn something new. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:



> I'm not sure what you are trying to say/offer here..... Looking for sympathy/understanding or just venting?
> 
> I don't drink wine. I have never knitted a garment that did not fit exactly as I intended whether a written pattern or my own design.
> 
> ...


Amy again you are at your finest. Why would you try and belittle the OP for her topic? Oh I forgot slap me and call me stupid because you do not need any instruction, except from sockit2me because you knit everything perfectly and without looking.

There is a wonderful designer named Lily Chin who is offering just such a class during Vogue Knitting Live this January in NYC. Interesting how Vogue and others feel there could be something to learn but not you.

Some of us here on KP may find what donmaur has to offer rather interesting. Why not leave her topic alone if it does not interest you?

Donmaur we are all eyes and ears. Thank you!
Kathy


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Amy again you are at your finest. Why would you try and belittle the OP for her topic? Oh I forgot slap me and call me stupid because you do not need any instruction, except from sockit2me because you knit everything perfectly and without looking.
> 
> There is a wonderful designer named Lily Chin who is offering just such a class during Vogue Knitting Live this January in NYC. Interesting how Vogue and others feel there could be something to learn but not you.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I too am following this topic, should be interesting. Nice to see someone has some common sense and offered to share how they have conquered an age old problem.

Some of us want to learn new things..some of us think we have learned all there is to know. Thank you for sharing..


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Amy again you are at your finest. Why would you try and belittle the OP for her topic? Oh I forgot slap me and call me stupid because you do not need any instruction, except from sockit2me because you knit everything perfectly and without looking.
> 
> There is a wonderful designer named Lily Chin who is offering just such a class during Vogue Knitting Live this January in NYC. Interesting how Vogue and others feel there could be something to learn but not you.
> 
> ...


Even on Thanksgiving the arrogance shows through. I hope others read this and see the light.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Amy again you are at your finest. Why would you try and belittle the OP for her topic? Oh I forgot slap me and call me stupid because you do not need any instruction, except from sockit2me because you knit everything perfectly and without looking.
> 
> There is a wonderful designer named Lily Chin who is offering just such a class during Vogue Knitting Live this January in NYC. Interesting how Vogue and others feel there could be something to learn but not you.
> 
> ...


Excuse me? The OP describes difficulty with getting a sweater to fit and I offered some tips... Knitting top down is a good suggestion. I personally have never had a problem with fit because you can try them in and check for fit as you go.

Beachgirl1000 also offered suggestions for better fit.

What are you "waiting to hear"? Why are you "all eyes and ears"? The poster made a comment and a suggestion was offered... Standard practice here on KP.

I heard someone having trouble and offered a suggestion that has worked for me every time. I THOUGHT that was what we were here to do... Offer helpful suggestions to others (expressing frustration/difficulties).

Oh, right... Helpful suggestions and tips are only welcomed by jealousbiddies!

Hopefully the OP does not agree with you and understands I was offering helpful suggestions/solutions to her.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Even on Thanksgiving the arrogance shows through. I hope others read this and see the light.


I know, my jaw dropped when I read her post. Even with all her nastiness to date she still manages to surprise me. Some people are not happy unless they are trying to irritate others I guess.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Excuse me? The OP describes difficulty with getting a sweater I fit and I offered some tips... Knitting top down is a good suggestion. I personally have never had a problem with fit because you can try them in and check for fit as you go.
> 
> What are you "waiting to hear"?
> 
> ...


Amy your post was not helpful. I suggest you go back and read it again.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Excuse me? The OP describes difficulty with getting a sweater I fit and I offered some tips... Knitting top down is a good suggestion. I personally have never had a problem with fit because you can try them in and check for fit as you go.
> 
> What are you "waiting to hear"?
> 
> ...


Oh, I am sure everyone can read your post and see the tone in which it was written. Please don't try to play innocent AGAIN!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Amy your post was not helpful. I suggest you go back and read it again.


And YOUR post WAS helpful? How? What did YOU offer?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> And YOUR post WAS helpful? How? What did YOU offer?


I unlike you do not lay claim to knowing it all. I stated her topic was interesting to me and I would be following. I could be wrong but I do not believe the OP was asking for advice but was offering some.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> Opening the fresh bottle of Moscat right now. Watching this topic.


I would love a glass  
Thank you!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

donmaur said:


> So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it o n it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
> If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.
> So how to fix this. Purchase a bottle of your favourite and invite a friend over- mind you only have small glasses or you might have mistakes of a different kind!
> Do you have a favourite commercial pattern that fits you like you want think about what it is you like bout that garment the fit? the garment style? The yarn used.
> ...


I love the questioning, the wonderful attitude. Who hasn't gone through this. 
.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

donmaur said:


> So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it o n it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
> If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.
> So how to fix this. Purchase a bottle of your favourite and invite a friend over- mind you only have small glasses or you might have mistakes of a different kind!
> Do you have a favourite commercial pattern that fits you like you want think about what it is you like bout that garment the fit? the garment style? The yarn used.
> ...


sorry! double post!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I know, my jaw dropped when I read her post. Even with all her nastiness to date she still manages to surprise me. Some people are not happy unless they are trying to irritate others I guess.


What is wrong with you? How is offering helpful suggestions "irritating" others?


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I read it as offering tips the OP has worked out. Could be wrong, I have been before. I am watching to see what exactly it is.

Should be fun to find out..
So far no ones post is helpful..


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> What is wrong with you? How is offering helpful suggestions "irritating" others?


I think the question is what is wrong with you?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I read it as offering tips the OP has worked out. Could be wrong, I have been before. I am watching to see what exactly it is.
> 
> Should be fun to find out..
> So far no ones post is helpful..


You are right not helpful if this ends badly for the OP. I my friend will back off and let it go. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I think the question is what is wrong with you?


The answer is not that hard to figure out. Kathy, does your husband travel for business??


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Excuse me? The OP describes difficulty with getting a sweater to fit and I offered some tips... Knitting top down is a good suggestion. I personally have never had a problem with fit because you can try them in and check for fit as you go.
> 
> Beachgirl1000 also offered suggestions for better fit.
> 
> ...


You consider this helpful ?

"Im not sure what you are trying to say/offer here..... Looking for sympathy/understanding or just venting?"


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> The answer is not that hard to figure out. Kathy, does your husband travel for business??


Yes, usually about two or three times a year.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Excuse me? The OP describes difficulty with getting a sweater to fit and I offered some tips... Knitting top down is a good suggestion. I personally have never had a problem with fit because you can try them in and check for fit as you go.
> 
> Beachgirl1000 also offered suggestions for better fit.
> 
> ...


Oh shut up Amy with your continual top down sweater advice. Go try a glass of wine and chill out for once in your life.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I actually found the OP interesting. As a new knitter (back when dinosaurs roamed the earth) I often had problems crafting sweaters that fit me well.

As a petite woman I'm short waisted, so rather than knitting the length the pattern calls for, I knit the length that matches my body measurements.

I did find the comment asking if the OP was looking for sympathy, a tad bit snarky.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Yes, usually about two or three times a year.


To make purchase for business or sales.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm going to look at pics.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Excuse me? The OP describes difficulty with getting a sweater to fit and I offered some tips... Knitting top down is a good suggestion. I personally have never had a problem with fit because you can try them in and check for fit as you go.
> 
> Beachgirl1000 also offered suggestions for better fit.
> 
> ...


The OP was not asking for assistance, suggestions, or solutions, she was addressing a situation many of the KP members who are concerned about fitting garments on actual human bodies, and do things a bit more involved than stockinette and yarn overs.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Katsch said:


> You are right not helpful if this ends badly for the OP. I my friend will back off and let it go. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


Am I in some "polar universe of KP"?

The OP talks about her sweaters not fitting, measuring every part of the sweater and I offer the suggestion of trying top down (as it has worked well for ME every time I have knitted one) and I am a "bad guy" that caused a topic to "end badly"?!?!?!?

Seriously?!?!?!?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> To make purchase for business or sales.


Both as well as leading meetings and conventions. I often travel with him as we work together in our business.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Both as well as leading meetings and conventions. I often travel with him as we work together in our business.


Good partnership, Kath.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Am I in some "polar universe of KP"?
> 
> The OP talks about her sweaters not fitting, measuring every part of the sweater and I offer the suggestion of trying top down (as it has worked well for ME every time I have knitted one) and I am a "bad guy" that caused a topic to "end badly"?!?!?!?
> 
> Seriously?!?!?!?


Yup, you got it! Happy Thanksgiving Amy.
Gotta go, not running away but duty calls. Things to do before I head off to the newlyweds house to celebrate Thanksgiving and make it all about me. Hmmmm....what shall I wear?


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I think there is some confusion as what the OP is saying. Perhaps we all need to wait for clarification.. Unless you wanna appear stupid!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I think there is some confusion as what the OP is saying. Perhaps we all need to wait for clarification.. Unless you wanna appear stupid!


Good idea! Happy Thanksgiving my friend.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I think there is some confusion as what the OP is saying. Perhaps we all need to wait for clarification.. Unless you wanna appear stupid!


For me the OP is laying out plans to guide knitters into knitting well fitting garments. Hopefully not top down sweaters as those are no brainers. Granted I initially thought she had drank a few glasses while typing out her post, that's okay too - The best work is often created while imbibing some of the happy juice.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Back at you. This is not going to work..antagonist posts, leave me cold!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

dijewe said:


> For me the OP is laying out plans to guide knitters into knitting well fitting garments. Hopefully not top down sweaters as those are no brainers. Granted I initially thought she had drank a few glasses while typing out her post, that's okay too - The best work is often created while imbibing some of the happy juice.


I may be wrong but I thought it was a bit of humor, combined with well laid plans on how to craft a sweater that actually fits. What I didn't see, and again I may be wrong, was a request for suggestions or sympathy.

If I didn't have to work today, I'd already be looking for a nice glass of wine.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I would love a glass
> Thank you!


We just bought some new glasses... Sláinte !


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I unlike you do not lay claim to knowing it all. I stated her topic was interesting to me and I would be following. I could be wrong but I do not believe the OP was asking for advice but was offering some.


I did not get that at all.

She describes garments that do not fit and mentions measuring.... Which helps give a starting point or guide to knit a garment, but is no guarantee of perfect fit and not ALL that is needed to achieve perfect fitting garments.....


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> I think there is some confusion as what the OP is saying. Perhaps we all need to wait for clarification.. Unless you wanna appear stupid!


Spot on F1- wait - meanwhile I'll take the wine. Always ready for a little drinky-poo :lol:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Spot on F1- wait - meanwhile I'll take the wine. Always ready for a little drinky-poo :lol:


Enjoy your "wait".


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Amy again you are at your finest. Why would you try and belittle the OP for her topic? Oh I forgot slap me and call me stupid because you do not need any instruction, except from sockit2me because you knit everything perfectly and without looking.
> 
> There is a wonderful designer named Lily Chin who is offering just such a class during Vogue Knitting Live this January in NYC. Interesting how Vogue and others feel there could be something to learn but not you.
> 
> ...


Indeed, at her finest, again. Thanks for your due diligence Kathy. And everyone, please have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I may be wrong but I thought it was a bit of humor, combined with well laid plans on how to craft a sweater that actually fits. What I didn't see, and again I may be wrong, was a request for suggestions or sympathy.
> 
> If I didn't have to work today, I'd already be looking for a nice glass of wine.


That is exactly how I read it too. It sounds to me as if she may have some good points, and I am going to follow up and see. Can't hurt.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

What happens when an individual just has to "show off".


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sad, no one gains anything when this happens. Amy read it differently than others..no need to start an uproar! 
Knock it off! 

Love thst term..learned from Shannon!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Enjoy your "wait".


Thank you.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

To the OP. I read your post as one expressing frustration over knitting disappointing projects that don't fit well despite measuring every element.

As many here on KP like to "vent" or commiserate over mistakes, less than successful projects or the like.... I can understand that and guessed that may be your reason for posting (and the reason for all the wine...a need to relax from frustration).

My suggestion was intended to be helpful and point out that I used top down patterns most often when I was a new knitter to avoid any chance of a garment not fitting as intended. I often recommend too down to those who have had issues with fit as it is virtually guaranteed by trying on as you go.

I was not expecting or looking for further comments on the subject as I did not discern any further comments, lessons, classes or video tutorials were linked or mentioned or will be provided or discussed......

Since the jealousbiddies have yet again chosen to take over this post by attacking my (attempting to be helpful to you and others) suggestions. 

Good luck to you on your knitting endeavors!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Excuse me? The OP describes difficulty with getting a sweater to fit and I offered some tips... Knitting top down is a good suggestion. I personally have never had a problem with fit because you can try them in and check for fit as you go.
> 
> Beachgirl1000 also offered suggestions for better fit.
> 
> ...


Amy, it's pretty obvious that you didn't *comprehend* the post. The OP did mention a problem with fit, and then stated *how to fix it* by taking the various measurements and putting them down in a book. *She* was offering helpful suggestions/solutions to *us*. And who cares that you don't drink wine?


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking forward to your followup after Thanksgiving - think you have some great information to offer those who wish to knit garments.

Blessings.   :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Even on Thanksgiving the arrogance shows through. I hope others read this and see the light.


Sounds like something besides the turkey needs to get stuffed.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> Amy, it's pretty obvious that you didn't *comprehend* the post. The OP did mention a problem with fit, and then stated *how to fix it* by taking the various measurement and putting them down in a book. *She* was offering helpful suggestions/solutions to *us*. And who cares that you don't drink wine?


Scotch maybe? Macallan single malt, of course. More like Wild Turkey, though.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

donmaur said:


> So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it on it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
> 
> If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.
> 
> ...


Will stay tuned to your class.
Thank you for starting this.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> Excuse me? The OP describes difficulty with getting a sweater to fit and I offered some tips... Knitting top down is a good suggestion. I personally have never had a problem with fit because you can try them in and check for fit as you go.
> 
> Beachgirl1000 also offered suggestions for better fit.
> 
> ...


I am mystified at someone accusing Amyknits of " arrogance" just because she is an experienced knitter who is apparent!y successful at what she knits. Seems to me that some people are so insecure that they go into attack mode if someone knows something they don't. Here's an idea for you: Listen and learn from others rather than tearing them down.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Oh shut up Amy with your continual top down sweater advice. Go try a glass of wine and chill out for once in your life.


Would be different if it wasn't same old, same old fugly crap.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> Amy, it's pretty obvious that you didn't *comprehend* the post. The OP did mention a problem with fit, and then stated *how to fix it* by taking the various measurement and putting them down in a book. *She* was offering helpful suggestions/solutions to *us*. And who cares that you don't drink wine?


 :thumbup:
Read beyond the first line or paragraph helps in understanding the whole.
Just another - I am right you are wrong battle of the wits.
Not going to ruin MY Day with the petty righteousness.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Sounds like something besides the turkey needs to get stuffed.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I am mystified at someone accusing Amyknits of " arrogance" just because she is an experienced knitter who is apparent!y successful at what she knits. Seems to me that some people are so insecure that they go into attack mode if someone knows something they don't. Here's an idea for you: Listen and learn from others rather than tearing them down.


Sometimes we need to take our own advice.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

donmaur said:


> So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it o n it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
> If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.
> So how to fix this. Purchase a bottle of your favourite and invite a friend over- mind you only have small glasses or you might have mistakes of a different kind!
> Do you have a favourite commercial pattern that fits you like you want think about what it is you like bout that garment the fit? the garment style? The yarn used.
> ...


I'm in!

Gigi


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> Am I in some "polar universe of KP"?
> 
> The OP talks about her sweaters not fitting, measuring every part of the sweater and I offer the suggestion of trying top down (as it has worked well for ME every time I have knitted one) and I am a "bad guy" that caused a topic to "end badly"?!?!?!?
> 
> Seriously?!?!?!?


I guess I'm a " bad guy" too. I always enjoy the challenge of knitting top down and seamless. I can do it, but I don't particularly like to crochet. However, I don't resent those who do. There is plenty of room on this planet for individuality when it comes to how we approach our various crafts. No need at all to be so cranky with those who are only trying to help others.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Sounds like something besides the turkey needs to get stuffed.


Ok. You said it first!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> To the OP. I read your post as one expressing frustration over knitting disappointing projects that don't fit well despite measuring every element.
> 
> As many here on KP like to "vent" or commiserate over mistakes, less than successful projects or the like.... I can understand that and guessed that may be your reason for posting (and the reason for all the wine...a need to relax from frustration).
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for your pictures.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow, do people think I am stupid?? Amy read it differently!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

For the newbies and those who might not know, Donmaur is an extremely talented and gifted knitter. She is also an excellent teacher. 

I speak from experience having been a student in her workshops right here on KP.

Whatever she is planning, I can't wait! It's sure to be fabulous.

Gigi


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> Wow, do people think I am stupid?? Amy read it differently!!


Don't think you are stupid at all, far from it. She did read it wrong or interpreted it wrong.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> For the newbies and those who might not know, Donmaur is an extremely talented and gifted knitter. She is also an excellent teacher.
> 
> I speak from experience having been a student in her workshops right here on KP.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Ok. You said it first!


Of course. Don't I ALWAYS come up with the BEST responses FIRST?


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Wow, do people think I am stupid?? Amy read it differently!!


Nobody thinks you are stupid. The OP's post seemed confusing at first, that's why I for one read it more than once to understand it. Now that Galaxycraft has added some white space, it makes perfects sense.

I realize you are trying to curb the animosity towards that one person, however it takes two to tango. If peace needs to reign on these pages, we shouldn't be the only ones making adjustments to our opinions.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

ompuff said:


> Sometimes we need to take our own advice.


Oh, I have taken plenty of advice. I have been knitting for a long time, over 50 years. I have gotten a great deal of wonderful advice from books as there was no you tube or KP when I was learning to knit. And I am still learning! Obviously some think that sharing one's expertise is arrogance. So does this mean that if you teach me something, then you are arrogant? Here's some non-knitting advice: Don't be so quick to ascribe bad motives to others.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Of course. Don't I ALWAYS come up with the BEST responses FIRST?


Absolutely!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I did find the comment asking if the OP was looking for sympathy, a tad bit snarky.


Yes, I thought it unnecessary too.

:thumbdown:


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm not sure what you are trying to say/offer here..... Looking for sympathy/understanding or just venting?
> 
> I don't drink wine. I have never knitted a garment that did not fit exactly as I intended whether a written pattern or my own design.
> 
> ...


I would be so bored if every garment I made was top down because it is very limiting.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I did not get that at all.
> 
> She describes garments that do not fit and mentions measuring.... Which helps give a starting point or guide to knit a garment, but is no guarantee of perfect fit and not ALL that is needed to achieve perfect fitting garments.....


Of course, you didn't get it.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Caxton said:


> I would be so bored if every garment I made was top down because it is very limiting.


I did not state or recommend anyone knit everything top down. I do not, either. What bores one person, others may choose to do for 40-50 years or a lifetime. I have no way of knowing or predicting what will bore YOU.

Top down IS a good way to ensure garments will fit as you want them to..... especially if you have had problems with garments fitting properly as it sounded that the OP HAS experienced.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Caxton said:


> I would be so bored if every garment I made was top down because it is very limiting.


Self-proclaiming that top-down is done/liked because it avoids seaming and sewing just for the sake of it and save time is not always best.
Like everything in the craft ---- Personal Choice.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I have to admit I misinterpreted the post at first. I wasn't certain whether to offer any advice, or not.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Caxton said:


> I would be so bored if every garment I made was top down because it is very limiting.


Limiting? I have knitted many top-down garments in stockinette, texture patterns, lace, aran, fair isle, etc., etc. Some with raglan sleeves, some set-in sleeves, some drop sleeves, round yokes or just sleeveless.Many famous knitters like Elizabeth Zimmerman, Men Swansen, Barbara G Walker, and others, enjoy knitting top-down and/or bottom up,seamless sweaters. For the record, I have never been bored!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

PIMP!!!


jbandsma said:


> Sounds like something besides the turkey needs to get stuffed.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I did not state or recommend anyone knit everything top down. I do not, either. What bores one person, others may choose to do for 40-50 years or a lifetime. I have no way of knowing or predicting what will bore YOU.
> 
> Top down IS a good way to ensure garments will fit as you want them to..... especially if you have had problems with garments fitting properly as it sounded that the OP HAS experienced.


Read it again:
So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it on it fits like a sack another garment to give away.

If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.

So how to fix this.
Purchase a bottle of your favourite and invite a friend over- mind you only have small glasses or you might have mistakes of a different kind!

Do you have a favourite commercial pattern that fits you like you want think about what it is you like bout that garment the fit? the garment style? The yarn used.

Now measure put everything down in a book.

It is not enough to just measure the length say of a sleeve from the shoulder and from the underarm measure the width- do you want the sleeve loose? fitted?
Is your arm slim to the elbow, large above, even throughout.

Measure across the back at the bottom, at the armhole,at the top of the shoulkder. how long ins the shoulder do you have straight shoulder a sloped on do you have a widows hump.

how long is the garment from the hem to the centre back? how long from the hem to the underarm decrease.
do the same with the front- re you busty? flat somewhere in between?

Do you like a low neckline? a v neck , a sccop or boat neck
measure every possible style you can think of

Do you like a raglan sleeve, a set in sleeve a straight sleeve.

Do you like a deep hem, do you like rib straight garter edges a pattern

Do you like a cable, lace each one of your choice will effect the fit of your garment.

Now that you've finished measuring to your satisfaction
finish the wine and relax and join my after thanksgiving and we will explore turning your notes into action-
you may never buy another pattern again
we will start with a sweater, progress to, a hat and mitts a shawl. we will dive into lace patterns, cables etc first you need to relax so if it takes another bottle of wine


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Most people had read and learned from the OP's post and did not reply with unnecessary snark which seems to happen every time a certain someone posts on KP.



Beachgirl1000 said:


> I am mystified at someone accusing Amyknits of " arrogance" just because she is an experienced knitter who is apparent!y successful at what she knits. Seems to me that some people are so insecure that they go into attack mode if someone knows something they don't. Here's an idea for you: Listen and learn from others rather than tearing them down.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:
 

> Of course, you didn't get it.


Not to worry... We ALL clearly "get" that you are one of the VERY jealousbiddies!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Not to worry... We ALL clearly "get" that you are one of the VERY jealousbiddies!


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I unlike you do not lay claim to knowing it all. I stated her followings interesting to me and I would be following. I could be wrong but I do not believe the OP was asking for advice but was offering some.


That is the way I and probably anyone with half a brain read it. I will be following this topic closely, because I think it's great to learn new things, and unlike some I don't know all there is to know.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Quit with the name-calling.
I will end with this childish saying ----- "It Takes One To Know One -- Nah Nah!".


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I think you mean "enlightened" biddies. 



AmyKnits said:


> Not to worry... We ALL clearly "get" that you are one of the VERY jealousbiddies!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Interesting post. Are you going to start a sweater KAL complete with wine? Because if you are, I am in.

I have Amy Herzog's book Knit To Flatter and it's a great resource along with being subscribed to her Ravelry group. Unfortunately even then, fitting my knits can be a trial and error kind of thing. I used to not have the knowledge and/or patience to measure and restart the garment as I knit it, but now I know that I really don't like have a finished piece that sits in a drawer, waiting to be frogged because I won't wear it and have no one to give it to. 

I'll be watching this thread with the rest of the biddies &#128540;


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Limiting? I have knitted many top-down garments in stockinette, texture patterns, lace, aran, fair isle, etc., etc. Some with raglan sleeves, some set-in sleeves, some drop sleeves, round yokes or just sleeveless.Many famous knitters like Elizabeth Zimmerman, Men Swansen, Barbara G Walker, and others, enjoy knitting top-down and/or bottom up,seamless sweaters. For the record, I have never been bored![/quote
> 
> Just because I would find knitting most things top down boring does not mean that everyone would. I don't really care if every designer in the world knits top down that is no reason why I should want to do it..is it ?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Not to worry... We ALL clearly "get" that you are one of the VERY jealousbiddies!


Sure thing. I am so jealous of you- not in my lifetime.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> That is the way I and probably anyone with half a brain read it. I will be following this topic closely, because I think it's great to learn new things, and unlike some I don't know all there is to know.


My excuse for misinterpreting at first, is that it's 2.30am here. 
I was actually going to post some advice, but genuinely didn't 'get' the post.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Amy again you are at your finest. Why would you try and belittle the OP for her topic? Oh I forgot slap me and call me stupid because you do not need any instruction, except from sockit2me because you knit everything perfectly and without looking.
> 
> There is a wonderful designer named Lily Chin who is offering just such a class during Vogue Knitting Live this January in NYC. Interesting how Vogue and others feel there could be something to learn but not you.
> 
> ...


This is just like those Jack in the Box toys. You crank the lever knowing full well what the outcome is going to be but, lo an behold, when the Jack pops up, you're slightly startled and end up shaking your head a bit at the fact that you were.

There is not one iota of generosity in someone's spirit.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Sure thing. I am so jealous of you- not in my lifetime.


I _have_ asked on a previous occasion exactly what we're jealous of. No response was forthcoming. Unless, of course, it was in a deleted topic and I missed the reply.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> What happens when an individual just has to "show off".


Haha!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> This is just like those Jack in the Box toys. You crank the lever knowing full well what the outcome is going to be but, lo an behold, when the Jack pops up, you're slightly startled and end up shaking your head a bit at the fact that you were.
> 
> There is not one iota of generosity in someone's spirit.


 :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I _have_ asked on a previous occasion exactly what we're jealous of. No response was forthcoming. Unless, of course, it was in a deleted topic and I missed the reply.


I can make a list of what is perceived that we are jealous of. With a little help from my friends.

1. The hair
2. The makeup
3. 4 years of knitting experience
4. Ability to knit with more expensive yarns that I can afford.
5. Your fabulous intellect
6. ?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I _have_ asked on a previous occasion exactly what we're jealous of. No response was forthcoming. Unless, of course, it was in a deleted topic and I missed the reply.


I'm not sure who you are directing your question to....

Perhaps you should ask the other jealousbiddies... They call themselves "jealousbiddies".... They should know what they are jealous of, right? I would hope!

Dont ask me... I have not and would not choose to label myself a jealousbiddie! Perhaps a PM to one or more of them may get you an answer.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Perhaps yo should ask the other jealousbiddies... They call themselves "jealousbiddies".... They should know what they are jealous of, right? I would hope!


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry but you're wrong - it's "enlightened biddies".



AmyKnits said:


> Perhaps you should ask the other jealousbiddies... They call themselves "jealousbiddies".... They should know what they are jealous of, right? I would hope!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm not sure who you are directing your question to....
> 
> Perhaps you should ask the other jealousbiddies... They call themselves "jealousbiddies".... They should know what they are jealous of, right? I would hope!
> 
> ...


You should be so lucky.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

It would be nice if the usual discussion would take itself off to one of the many threads in the A***c where it is ever ongoing,so the intentions of the OP can proceed on this thread.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm not sure who you are directing your question to....
> 
> Perhaps you should ask the other jealousbiddies... They call themselves "jealousbiddies".... They should know what they are jealous of, right? I would hope!
> 
> ...


Your reading skills could be better.

No need to wish me a Happy Thanksgiving - I'm not American....


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> That is the way I and probably anyone with half a brain read it. I will be following this topic closely, because I think it's great to learn new things, and unlike some I don't know all there is to know.


Thank you Cindy and I think it will be very interesting to many.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> It would be nice if the usual discussion would take itself off to one of the many threads in the A***c where it is ever ongoing,so the intentions of the OP can proceed on this thread.


Well perhaps you should PM your buddy and explain that to her as simply as you can as its pretty obvious that she struggles with comprehension.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Well perhaps you should PM your buddy and explain that to her as simply as you can as its pretty obvious that she struggles with comprehension.


One of the qualities on my list of what she believes we're jealous of.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I am mystified at someone accusing Amyknits of " arrogance" just because she is an experienced knitter who is apparent!y successful at what she knits. Seems to me that some people are so insecure that they go into attack mode if someone knows something they don't. Here's an idea for you: Listen and learn from others rather than tearing them down.


9 out of 10 posters agree. It *is* arrogant to state that with 48 months of knitting experience, Amyknits has never knit a garment that did not *fit perfectly* and with 48 months of experience she is now designing her own knitwear that always fits exactly as she intended!

This must be what I'm jealous of....

Queen of the selfies fails to show her fans how perfectly some of her knits fit, BTW.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

trish2222 wrote:
I have asked on a previous occasion exactly what we're jealous of. No response was forthcoming. Unless, of course, it was in a deleted topic and I missed the reply.



chrisjac said:


> I can make a list of what is perceived that we are jealous of. With a little help from my friends.
> 
> 1. The hair
> 2. The makeup
> ...


Res ipsa loquitur. Before this happened, a lot of other stuff happened.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving all! To my non-American bids...Happy Day to you.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> 9 out of 10 posters agree. It *is* arrogant to state that with 48 months of knitting experience, Amyknits has never knit a garment that did not *fit perfectly* and with 48 months of experience she is now designing her own knitwear that always fits perfectly!
> 
> This must be what I'm jealous of....
> 
> Queen of the selfies fails to show her fans how perfectly some of her knits fit, BTW.


SSDD. I have been knitting more than 50 years and some things don't fit perfectly.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> trish2222 wrote:
> I have asked on a previous occasion exactly what we're jealous of. No response was forthcoming. Unless, of course, it was in a deleted topic and I missed the reply.
> 
> Res ipsa loquitur. Before this happened, a lot of other stuff happened.


Thank goodness for the Latin I learned so long ago.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> 9 out of 10 posters agree. It *is* arrogant to state that with 48 months of knitting experience, Amyknits has never knit a garment that did not *fit perfectly* and with 48 months of experience she is now designing her own knitwear that always fits exactly as she intended!
> 
> This must be what I'm jealous of....
> 
> Queen of the selfies fails to show her fans how perfectly some of her knits fit, BTW.


You said it!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Amy again you are at your finest. Why would you try and belittle the OP for her topic? Oh I forgot slap me and call me stupid because you do not need any instruction, except from sockit2me because you knit everything perfectly and without looking.
> 
> There is a wonderful designer named Lily Chin who is offering just such a class during Vogue Knitting Live this January in NYC. Interesting how Vogue and others feel there could be something to learn but not you.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... and same to everyone celebrating across the pond! 


Shannon123 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all! To my non-American bids...Happy Day to you.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Dangrktty said:


> SSDD. I have been knitting more than 50 years and some things don't fit perfectly.


I delve into knitting a garment with the notion that I am "crafting" a piece of knitwear. It isn't an exact science since it involves yarn choice, needle size, individual tension etc, etc.

Blows my mind, the level of arrogance and conceit of Amyknits.


----------



## sharon.quinn824 (Nov 15, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all on KP. I appreciate all the comments and assistance offered. I visit every day. To Amy I aspire to be as confident as you are with your designs. I also appreciate everyone on KP.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I can make a list of what is perceived that we are jealous of. With a little help from my friends.
> 
> 1. The hair
> 2. The makeup
> ...


Must be jealous of Katstch... She is the one bragging about her professionally done hair, make up, clothes, cars, various homes with photos galore.

I was not raised to put such importance/emphasis on looks/appearance.... Neither were my children.

I am (99% of the time) seen wearing scrubs and a ponytail (I don't care for make up) and my kids are just as proud of me as had I spent all my time (and money) on myself, my looks and my "things".

I am not and have never been known as one of the "glam" Mom's, (I live in an upscale neighborhood where plastic surgery is abundant) but unlike THOSE Mom's... I am always there for my children and their friends. I prefer to spend time with my family instead of running from salon to salon getting hair, nails, make up, massage, facials, waxing, etc....

I can understand some might be jealous of all the bragging, but I find a shallow life spent with emphasis on looks (and upkeep of such) to be rather sad. I sure don't "get" that.... I understand some may tend to be JELOUSBIDDIES of such people, but to each his own!

To each his own!!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> Excuse me? The OP describes difficulty with getting a sweater to fit and I offered some tips... Knitting top down is a good suggestion. I personally have never had a problem with fit because you can try them in and check for fit as you go.
> 
> Beachgirl1000 also offered suggestions for better fit.
> 
> ...


Amy, did you actually read Donmaur's post? She isn't asking for suggestions--she's telling us how to avoid the situation by taking the right measurements. And I might add, her ideas are a lot better than what you offered.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... and same to everyone celebrating across the pond!


Yes, Happy Thanksgiving to all


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

You


AmyKnits said:


> Must be jealous of Katstch... She is the one bragging about her professionally done hair, make up, clothes, cars, various homes with photos galore.
> 
> I was not raised to put such importance/emphasis on looks/appearance.... Neither were my kids.
> 
> ...


Hilarious!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Must be jealous of Katstch... She is the one bragging about her professionally done hair, make up, clothes, cars, various homes with photos galore.
> 
> I was not raised to put such importance/emphasis on looks/appearance.... Neither were my kids.
> 
> ...


As long as you believe our own BS, you're golden.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dijewe said:


> As long as you believe our own BS, you're golden.


Correct, her perception is her reality.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Must be jealous of Katstch... She is the one bragging about her professionally done hair, make up, clothes, cars, various homes with photos galore.
> 
> I was not raised to put such importance/emphasis on looks/appearance.... Neither were my kids.
> 
> ...


I've never read so much rubbish in my life. It has a horrible fascination though.....like a car crash - you don't want to look but you just can't help having a peek.


----------



## Jstitches (Sep 26, 2012)

I will look forward to your posts after Thanksgiving


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> trish2222 wrote:
> I have asked on a previous occasion exactly what we're jealous of. No response was forthcoming. Unless, of course, it was in a deleted topic and I missed the reply.
> 
> Res ipsa loquitur. Before this happened, a lot of other stuff happened.


#6 Reading comprehension


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> Am I in some "polar universe of KP"?
> 
> The OP talks about her sweaters not fitting, measuring every part of the sweater and I offer the suggestion of trying top down (as it has worked well for ME every time I have knitted one) and I am a "bad guy" that caused a topic to "end badly"?!?!?!?
> 
> Seriously?!?!?!?


I think you mean "parallel universe."


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm not sure what you are trying to say/offer here..... Looking for sympathy/understanding or just venting?
> 
> I don't drink wine. I have never knitted a garment that did not fit exactly as I intended whether a written pattern or my own design.
> 
> ...


Amy Darling - you TOTALLY missed the point. Allow me to explain:

Ms. Donmaur was expressing in a lightheared way that she is going to be offering a class on now to knit a perfectly fitting garment.

A while ago she posted this: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-371792-1.html

Today is her followup. She first grabs our attention by saying: *"So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it o n it fits like a sack another garment to give away."*

She then goes on to say she is going to tell us how fix that problem.

Step one is invite a friend over and open a bottle of wine (perhaps you got stuck at the concept of having a friend). She very cleverly points out to use small glasses or you will have "problems" of another kind. If you don't want to drink wine, have a beer, have a soda, have a glass of water (in which case it would probably be safe to use a larger glass).

She is now giving instructions on what you need to do to get ready: If you have a favorite garment that fits you well, take some time to THINK about what you LIKE about the FIT and write down all the measurements. Now think about what other DETAILS you LIKE - the fit, the yarn you like, the style of sleeve, neckline, etc. Make notes and measure and WRITE it all down in a book. (She gives explicit instructions on what and how to measure).

Now, once you have done all of that...go ahead and finish the wine, have your Thanksgiving dinner, and then come back later and she will EXPLORE WITH US how to take your thoughts, ideas, and MEASUREMENTS and put into action!

The end is a tease to "stay tuned" - she will back to tell us how to do the rest - to put our ideas INTO ACTION.

If you are happy with the way you are doing your so-called "designs" - no one is stopping you from continuing. Personally I am always up to learn new methods and ways to do things and improve my knitting.

I am eagerly awaiting her return and can't wait to see what it is she is offering to teach us.

You might want to consider setting your ego aside and doing the same. You might learn something!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Artbarn said:


> I think you mean "parallel universe."


Polar was correct...as in bi......


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Bravo Mo!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

donmaur said:


> So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it o n it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
> If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.
> So how to fix this. Purchase a bottle of your favourite and invite a friend over- mind you only have small glasses or you might have mistakes of a different kind!
> Do you have a favourite commercial pattern that fits you like you want think about what it is you like bout that garment the fit? the garment style? The yarn used.
> ...


All of those measurements are surely necessary in custom designed clothing...but rarely used by most folks. There are often generalities that are assumed by most of us. When knitting sweaters, etc. unless there is some oddity in our bodies, we can generally go by patterns as written. Paying close attention to how a given pattern is designed to fit...as in negative ease for snug fit or positive ease (and how much positive ease) is important to notice when choosing a pattern.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Polar was correct...as in bi......


 :XD:


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> I think you mean "parallel universe."


I think she meant she dwells in the Bizzaro World.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Must be jealous of Katstch... She is the one bragging about her professionally done hair, make up, clothes, cars, various homes with photos galore.
> 
> I was not raised to put such importance/emphasis on looks/appearance.... Neither were my children.
> 
> ...


Seriously? I mean SERIOUSLY??? You really need to get a grip on reality and go back and read YOUR posts and look at YOUR pictures. Your KP history tells a COMPLETELY DIFFERENT STORY (emphasis added - not shouting) from what you are trying (and FAILED) to convince anyone of here.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> 9 out of 10 posters agree. It *is* arrogant to state that with 48 months of knitting experience, Amyknits has never knit a garment that did not *fit perfectly* and with 48 months of experience she is now designing her own knitwear that always fits exactly as she intended!
> 
> This must be what I'm jealous of....
> 
> Queen of the selfies fails to show her fans how perfectly some of her knits fit, BTW.


Do you even have the slightest CLUE how ridiculous you sound? Complaining that I post too many photos, "selfies" and criticize my sharing photos... Not to mention YOU (and the other jealousbiddies) criticizing my looks, my knitting and on and on in those photos...

NOW you want me to take MORE photos showing in great detail the fit of each one of my garments?

I seriously cannot respond to your posts as I think YOU are EXTREMELY confused... You can't complain about me posting photos THEN (on this same thread) ASK for MORE photos demonstrating fit!

Seriously? If you can find a post where I ask for help with fit or complain something did not fit correctly.. Well, you won't find one.

It is not rocket science.... Measure and knit. Re-measure and re-check. Even a dumb blonde can knit a sweater that fits... Every time! Not brain surgery.. Although some would like others to believe it is far more complex than it really is... Simply not true.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Do you even have the slightest CLUE how ridiculous you sound? Complaining that I post too many photos, "selfies" and criticize my sharing photos... Not to mention YOU (and the other jealousbiddies) criticizing my looks, my knitting and on and on in those photos...
> 
> NOW you want me to take MORE photos showing in great detail the fit of each one of my garments?
> 
> ...


Wise men speak because they have something to say; Fools because they have to say something.  Plato


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

No more feeding the Troll please.

Lies again - like normal, it is pointing finger elsewhere like normal.
Yes it had posted about failures and asking for help --- was not born with knitting needles coming out of the 'mouth' like it believes.
The pink thing for one.

So please let the thing roll in it's own mess.
Let it knock it's own ladder out from under the pedestal of it's own making.
Now to slam everyone for not being 'experienced' as it is in 'fitting'. Pfftttttt ------
Dig that hole alone troll.
..............
AK Quote -- "It is not rocket science.... Measure and knit. Re-measure and re-check. Even a dumb blonde can knit a sweater that fits... Every time! Not brain surgery.. Although some would like others to believe it is far more complex than it really is... Simply not true."
Superiority and looking down the nose at the masses and slam, slam, kick when they are down, kick some more until they bleed, laugh, laugh, kick some more.
Pfffttttt True Colors ...................

15 posts to the same thread from 11/26/15 08:01 to 11/26/15 12:09 ~~ Page 1 through to page 10.
Must be the family not there yet to enjoy rather than being on KP creating a ruckus.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

chrisjac wrote:
I can make a list of what is perceived that we are jealous of. With a little help from my friends.

1. The hair
2. The makeup
3. 4 years of knitting experience
4. Ability to knit with more expensive yarns that I can afford.
5. Your fabulous intellect
6. ?



AmyKnits said:


> Must be jealous of Katstch... She is the one bragging about her professionally done hair, make up, clothes, cars, various homes with photos galore.
> 
> I was not raised to put such importance/emphasis on looks/appearance.... Neither were my children.
> 
> ...


Yes, you must be jealous of her. So she has natural beauty and nice things. Good for her! I'm glad someone in this economy is able to have nice things. Nice things come from hard work.

To someone who spends her life looking like a frump in scrubs and a ponytail with no makeup, that must look like a really high bar to you. If you are going to postulate your innate inability or unwillingness to make an effort about your appearance, at least change your avatar. It makes you look like Caesar Romero's portrayal of The Joker on the Batman series of the 1960s.

I was raised to value good grooming and do everything she does every 3 weeks, except for the professional makeup. I do it for myself and my husband loves the fact that I take care of myself. He is proud to be seen with me and views the money spent on my appearance as a worthwhile investment.

If you intend to look like a brood mare, expect to end up in the glue factory.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Have a lovely Thanksgiving all. No offense, but I prefer to spend my holiday with my wonderful family instead of jealousbiddies on a knitting website!

Enjoy spending your holiday as you enjoy!


----------



## looseille (Oct 30, 2015)

donmaur said:


> So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it o n it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
> 
> Ah the sack pattern............Mine were all like that then I did a bit of 'using my brain' and discovered I'm odd and peculiar and definitely not normal. I now have found I can buy a Sirdar pattern knit 4 -yes 4 - sizes smaller than I am and use a size smaller needle than asked for.
> Eureka it fits. Don't ask me why as I say I must be very peculiar but its very satisfying to at last knit something and be able to wear it.
> oh and while I'm on a winning streak I stick to Sirdar patterns but I hate their wool so buy other manufacturers wool


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Have a lovely Thanksgiving all. No offense, but I prefer to spend my holiday with my wonderful family instead of jealousbiddies on a knitting website!
> 
> Enjoy spending your holiday as you enjoy!


Sure thing. That must have been someone else spewing all this time.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> chrisjac wrote:
> I can make a list of what is perceived that we are jealous of. With a little help from my friends.
> 
> 1. The hair
> ...


Since when does "natural beauty" include professional make-up, hair and such?!?!?

All I can say is obviously your "insides" (inner self, manners) are not nearly as well groomed as your outsides!

Quite brave for someone who has no photo of HERSELF posted to decide to cut down another's looks!

Good grooming can only get you so far... Apparently "class" and manners are not available for purchase/treatment at your salon!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Have a lovely Thanksgiving all. No offense, but I prefer to spend my holiday with my wonderful family instead of jealousbiddies on a knitting website!
> 
> Enjoy spending your holiday as you enjoy!


Off you go then!


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> All I can say is obviously your "insides" (inner self, manners) are not nearly as well groomed as your outsides!
> 
> Quite brave for someone who has no photo of HERSELF posted to decide to cut down another's looks!
> 
> Good grooming can only get you so far... Apparently "class" is not available for purchase/treatment at your salon!


Bless your heart. And you're still here.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I did not state or recommend anyone knit everything top down. I do not, either. What bores one person, others may choose to do for 40-50 years or a lifetime. I have no way of knowing or predicting what will bore YOU.
> 
> Top down IS a good way to ensure garments will fit as you want them to..... especially if you have had problems with garments fitting properly as it sounded that the OP HAS experienced.


I think that it is probably because I don't knit sweaters very often, maybe I would use top down more if I did.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

dijewe said:


> Read it again:
> So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it on it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
> 
> If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.
> ...


Just reading this thread for the first time. Thank you Di for making the OP's intentions so clear. It should be apparent now to Amy, that she was not asking for advice, or snarky comments, but offering (in the near future I hope) to assist those who have trouble with making garments which fit - not necessarily top down. So Amy, either reread the OP's first post or read Di's clarification and back down, or just back off.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

quote=AmyKnits]Since when does "natural beauty" include professional make-up, hair and such?!?!?

All I can say is obviously your "insides" (inner self, manners) are not nearly as well groomed as your outsides!

Quite brave for someone who has no photo of HERSELF posted to decide to cut down another's looks!

Good grooming can only get you so far... Apparently "class" and manners are not available for purchase/treatment at your salon![/quote]

This one is for you Amy, no make up! Haha.
The make up and hair was done for the wedding as you well know. Not something I do everyday but if I did so what. My face my hair.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Katsch said:


> U
> 
> This one is for you Amy, no make up! Haha.
> The make up and hair was done for the wedding as you well know. Not something I do everyday but if I did so what. My face my hair.


You look great. It's that great big cheeky smile  :thumbup:


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> That is the way I and probably anyone with half a brain read it. I will be following this topic closely, because I think it's great to learn new things, and unlike some I don't know all there is to know.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> You look great. It's that great big cheeky smile  :thumbup:


She is a fool as we already know


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> This is just like those Jack in the Box toys. You crank the lever knowing full well what the outcome is going to be but, lo an behold, when the Jack pops up, you're slightly startled and end up shaking your head a bit at the fact that you were.
> 
> There is not one iota of generosity in someone's spirit.


 :thumbup:


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Beachkc said:


> It would be nice if the usual discussion would take itself off to one of the many threads in the A***c where it is ever ongoing,so the intentions of the OP can proceed on this thread.


We don't want her in the Attic!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

lil rayma said:


> Even on Thanksgiving the arrogance shows through. I hope others read this and see the light.


Many of us do see the light... but I dare say it is a brighter light than the one you are seeing.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

dijewe said:


> As long as you believe our own BS, you're golden.


 :thumbup:


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> I've never read so much rubbish in my life. It has a horrible fascination though.....like a car crash - you don't want to look but you just can't help having a peek.


So true, unlike a car crash though, it's good for a giggle giggle!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Excuse me? The OP describes difficulty with getting a sweater to fit and I offered some tips... Knitting top down is a good suggestion. I personally have never had a problem with fit because you can try them in and check for fit as you go.
> 
> Beachgirl1000 also offered suggestions for better fit.
> 
> ...


OP was not asking for solutions... OP was giving solutions. Although many of us do not need to take all of those measurements ... to get a good fit...some actually do. Those directions re; measurements are excellent for pattern design...if you are not using all of those measurements when you "design your own" things...you surely are missing something. But then I guess you never had a class on pattern design. 
Too bad you can't recognize helpful information without trying to make it sound useless.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Katsch said:


> I unlike you do not lay claim to knowing it all. I stated her topic was interesting to me and I would be following. I could be wrong but I do not believe the OP was asking for advice but was offering some.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
OP was actually offering advice not asking for advice...especially from the KP "know it all"


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Love this - natural beauty personified! 


Katsch said:


> quote=AmyKnits]Since when does "natural beauty" include professional make-up, hair and such?!?!?
> 
> All I can say is obviously your "insides" (inner self, manners) are not nearly as well groomed as your outsides!
> 
> ...


This one is for you Amy, no make up! Haha.
The make up and hair was done for the wedding as you well know. Not something I do everyday but if I did so what. My face my hair.[/quote]


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

JTM said:


> Many of us do see the light... but I dare say it is a brighter light than the one you are seeing.


Not sure I understand your comment on my comment. I meant that IMO Miss Amy loves to show arrogance in every one of her posts, and she knows exactly what she is doing. I hope that others will read her posts today and see what many of us have known for a long time.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Amy Darling - you TOTALLY missed the point. Allow me to explain:
> 
> Ms. Donmaur was expressing in a lightheared way that she is going to be offering a class on now to knit a perfectly fitting garment.
> 
> ...


Another beautifully composed explanation of the OP's intent - the way most of us understood it to begin with. This should now be clear to even the most challenged readers/knitters - no snarkiness intended. What I would suggest though, is if you're not quite sure what is meant, DON'T make a fool of yourself by leaping in..... JS.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Katsch said:


> quote=AmyKnits]Since when does "natural beauty" include professional make-up, hair and such?!?!?
> 
> All I can say is obviously your "insides" (inner self, manners) are not nearly as well groomed as your outsides!
> 
> ...


I LOVE this picture so much and as I recall we all begged you keep your "glammed up" photo as your avatar. I think we all agree that while you are gorgeous on the outside, it is your INNER BEAUTY that really shines through - your wit, your way of articulating, your fun, relaxed spirit is what I know and enjoy so much about you. So PFFFFFFFFT to those who dare to criticize. Those who chose to judge you need to banish their little green monsters from their souls and take another look.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Wow, do people think I am stupid?? Amy read it differently!!


I don't see where you're seeing that but anyone who thinks you're stupid is the one with the problem.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Do you even have the slightest CLUE how ridiculous you sound? Complaining that I post too many photos, "selfies" and criticize my sharing photos... Not to mention YOU (and the other jealousbiddies) criticizing my looks, my knitting and on and on in those photos...
> 
> NOW you want me to take MORE photos showing in great detail the fit of each one of my garments?
> 
> ...


No, please no more photos from you - just quit the repetitive BS and go knit something


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Have a lovely Thanksgiving all. No offense, but I prefer to spend my holiday with my wonderful family instead of jealousbiddies on a knitting website!
> 
> Enjoy spending your holiday as you enjoy!


It's funny how often you use that line........


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... "repetitive BS" - it's like Pinocchio with Alzheimer's!!

!


valmac said:


> No, please no more photos from you - just quit the repetitive BS and go knit something


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Since when does "natural beauty" include professional make-up, hair and such?!?!?
> 
> All I can say is obviously your "insides" (inner self, manners) are not nearly as well groomed as your outsides!
> 
> ...


.....and here you are again!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> 9 out of 10 posters agree. It *is* arrogant to state that with 48 months of knitting experience, Amyknits has never knit a garment that did not *fit perfectly* and with 48 months of experience she is now designing her own knitwear that always fits exactly as she intended!
> 
> This must be what I'm jealous of....
> 
> Queen of the selfies fails to show her fans how perfectly some of her knits fit, BTW.


Not only always fits exactly but also looks just the same.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Have a lovely Thanksgiving all. No offense, but I prefer to spend my holiday with my wonderful family instead of jealousbiddies on a knitting website!
> 
> Enjoy spending your holiday as you enjoy!


Amy
You accuse people of following you around on KP and yet you seem to know the details of every single thing that Kathy posts on here so it does appear to everyone that you are following her around KP. Some of the comments that you have made about her are very cruel and heartless and the comments that you made to Mo the other day were the harshest comments and yet you claim that you would never treat anyone that way.

You say that you spend all of your time with your family and that others don't but a lot of KPers have grown up children who have flown the nest so they don't have children at home any more who they have to take care of.

You accuse some people of being jealous but these people have beautiful homes and lives and families. I have not seen pictures of all of the KPers but I have seen pictures of Shannon and Kathy and they are both beautiful looking women and I do not think that they are jealous at all. You too are a very attractive lady with a lovely figure so I am not saying that anyone is more attractive than anyone else.

I think that sometimes it is just the way that you say stuff that annoys some people that's all, it's not jealousy. I am not having a go at you, I am just commenting.

Have a lovely thanksgiving with your family and congratulations on the news of your expected baby, lots of nice little baby garments for you to knit which are my favourite things to knit.

Happy thanksgiving to everyone else in the US, hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Must be jealous of Katstch... She is the one bragging about her professionally done hair, make up, clothes, cars, various homes with photos galore.
> 
> I was not raised to put such importance/emphasis on looks/appearance.... Neither were my children.
> 
> ...


Lunch ladies wear scrubs?


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Lunch ladies wear scrubs?


Good one. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

lil rayma said:


> Not sure I understand your comment on my comment. I meant that IMO Miss Amy loves to show arrogance in every one of her posts, and she knows exactly what she is doing. I hope that others will read her posts today and see what many of us have known for a long time.


I did misunderstand you... we both see the same light.
Sorry.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

JTM said:


> I did misunderstand you... we both see the same light.
> Sorry.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Do you even have the slightest CLUE how ridiculous you sound? Complaining that I post too many photos, "selfies" and criticize my sharing photos... Not to mention YOU (and the other jealousbiddies) criticizing my looks, my knitting and on and on in those photos...
> 
> NOW you want me to take MORE photos showing in great detail the fit of each one of my garments?
> 
> ...


Amy, I remember clearly the first sock you knit...with errors galore. I know you do not knit everything perfectly the first time, as I am sure other do as well. 
You are creating a mess out of a thread that was meant to be helpful...leading to a class to come on sweaters, etc. that will fit the way the knitter desires. 
If you had read the entire original post... the last lines told of a class to come on designing your own sweaters, etc. and never needing to purchase a pattern again. 
So just plain Quit!!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

JTM said:


> Amy, ... just plain Quit!!!


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I think there is some confusion as what the OP is saying. Perhaps we all need to wait for clarification.. Unless you wanna appear stupid!


It took a few reads and adding white space as GC did. I'm waiting to see what donmaur comes up with after Thanksgiving. In the meantime, I'll have to get someone to measure me! Or, I can measure him, and make him the sweater he's been hounding me for for the last 44 years. (I've yet to see a written pattern that takes into account a man's protruding rounded belly! I have heard that short rows can do the trick.) Better yet, he's the smaller, so there'll be fewer stitches to knit!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It took a few reads and adding white space as GC did. I'm waiting to see what donmaur comes up with after Thanksgiving. In the meantime, I'll have to get someone to measure me! Or, I can measure him, and make him the sweater he's been hounding me for for the last 44 years.


Nah! Just knit him a top down sweater - it'll fit perfectly!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I foe some reason an not figure out what OP stands for. Please tell me?
bet


Katsch said:


> You are right not helpful if this ends badly for the OP. I my friend will back off and let it go. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

purplelady said:


> I foe some reason an not figure out what OP stands for. Please tell me?
> bet


OP=original poster


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

purplelady said:


> I foe some reason an not figure out what OP stands for. Please tell me?
> bet


Original Poster. Took me the first time I ran into it. Had to ask too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Lunch ladies wear scrubs?


Maybe in hospital cafeterias?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Wow, do people think I am stupid?? Amy read it differently!!


If anyone's foolish enough to think _you_ stupid, it can only be someone who *is*.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe in hospital cafeterias?


I wore OR scrubs (not pretty) most of my career & I always wore makeup, especially eye makeup (nothing too garish) just because I had to dress ugly. I saw no reason why the bits my patients did see - mostly eyes between mask and hair covering (also ugly!) shouldn't be as attractive as I could make them. 
When in management positions - 17 years, we were required to wear professional attire, if we went into clinical areas, we wore lab coats, but if hands-on, then hospital scrubs. Most of the doctors I know - I know plenty - also wear professional attire and lab coat changing into scrubs only when necessary. The only docs who spend all day in scrubs in my experience are anaesthesiologists!!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I misunderstood the OP the first two times I read it..my first..someone had to much wine..the second.. asking for help..the third I caught the reference to offering a class.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I likw this writing and tonee,
HOpe it gets the bad stuff stopped. No one wins/ learns good stuff by all the grumpy writings. Keep up the good stuff, young lady. 


AmyKnits said:


> To the OP. I read your post as one expressing frustration over knitting disappointing projects that don't fit well despite measuring every element.
> 
> As many here on KP like to "vent" or commiserate over mistakes, less than successful projects or the like.... I can understand that and guessed that may be your reason for posting (and the reason for all the wine...a need to relax from frustration).
> 
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Like !!!!


ompuff said:


> Sometimes we need to take our own advice.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

To donmaur: I for one am glad you have kicked the big C and have come back to share your knowledge. Try again after the Holidays, there are many who are interested, but dare not post on this thread now. Better luck next time.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

donmaur said:


> So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it o n it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
> If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.
> So how to fix this. Purchase a bottle of your favourite and invite a friend over- mind you only have small glasses or you might have mistakes of a different kind!
> Do you have a favourite commercial pattern that fits you like you want think about what it is you like bout that garment the fit? the garment style? The yarn used.
> ...


this sounds like the answer to many knitters problems and will be an interesting topic to follow. I'm looking forward to your next installment (maybe it has already been posted but I had only read a few pages when I decided to put my 2 cents worth in). It is obvious that it is going to be a very helpful topic.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> To donmaur: I for one am glad you have kicked the big C and have come back to share your knowledge. Try again after the Holidays, there are many who are interested, but dare not post on this thread now. Better luck next time.


I thought that we were all free to post anywhere that we want to on KP.
You were not afraid to post on it and neither was I, why do you think that others would be afraid to ?


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

donmaur said:


> So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it o n it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
> If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.
> So how to fix this. Purchase a bottle of your favourite and invite a friend over- mind you only have small glasses or you might have mistakes of a different kind!
> Do you have a favourite commercial pattern that fits you like you want think about what it is you like bout that garment the fit? the garment style? The yarn used.
> ...


I am looking forward to seeing your future info.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Caxton said:


> I thought that we were all free to post anywhere that we want to on KP.
> You were not afraid to post on it and neither was I, why do you think that others would be afraid to ?


There are so many who are afraid to post after the cat fight takes over.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cat fight? Some people just need to stop assuming they have all the answers, are always right and the only one who knows how to knit. They also need to work on their reading comprehension.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> There are so many who are afraid to post after the cat fight takes over.


I can't understand why though, they are all entitled to comment if they want to. They could just ignore some of the stuff within the thread if they wanted to and just reply to the poster. I bet a lot of them are tucking into their delicious thanksgiving turkeys....yummy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> There are so many who are afraid to post after the cat fight takes over.


'Cat fight' is the correct term. Just like a real cat fight, it's loud, but also like a real cat fight, it's usually short lived. Some topics that've been sent atticward - because of such cat fights - have gone on to be very interesting and entertaining places to converse about just about anything under the sun, _including_ yarny-stuff!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> I think you mean "parallel universe."


 :thumbup: PIMP!


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

donmaur said:


> So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it o n it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
> If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.
> So how to fix this. Purchase a bottle of your favourite and invite a friend over- mind you only have small glasses or you might have mistakes of a different kind!
> Do you have a favourite commercial pattern that fits you like you want think about what it is you like bout that garment the fit? the garment style? The yarn used.
> ...


I can't wait for this! Some people have more curves than straight patterns, this will be so helpful to me! Thanks!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

dijewe said:


> For me the OP is laying out plans to guide knitters into knitting well fitting garments. Hopefully not top down sweaters as those are no brainers. Granted I initially thought she had drank a few glasses while typing out her post, that's okay too - The best work is often created while imbibing some of the happy juice.


I thought the same. Well, not about the wine although one will be opened here soon.

I am looking forward to advice on fitting a sweater pattern. Making a sweater is on my list of projects to attempt.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> To the OP. I read your post as one expressing frustration over knitting disappointing projects that don't fit well despite measuring every element.
> 
> As many here on KP like to "vent" or commiserate over mistakes, less than successful projects or the like.... I can understand that and guessed that may be your reason for posting (and the reason for all the wine...a need to relax from frustration).
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should have read through to the end. It appears you stopped reading part way through before jumping in with your perspective.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

OOOOh she sez as the bulb goes ON thnx lots,,,


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

MsNewKnit said:


> I can't wait for this! Some people have more curves than straight patterns, this will be so helpful to me! Thanks!


That's me, too--but some of my curves are in the wrong places. 

Please do give us more on taking measurements.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

purplelady said:


> I foe some reason an not figure out what OP stands for. Please tell me?
> bet


OP=Original Poster or Original Posting


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

valmac said:


> I wore OR scrubs (not pretty) most of my career & I always wore makeup, especially eye makeup (nothing too garish) just because I had to dress ugly. I saw no reason why the bits my patients did see - mostly eyes between mask and hair covering (also ugly!) shouldn't be as attractive as I could make them.
> When in management positions - 17 years, we were required to wear professional attire, if we went into clinical areas, we wore lab coats, but if hands-on, then hospital scrubs. Most of the doctors I know - I know plenty - also wear professional attire and lab coat changing into scrubs only when necessary. The only docs who spend all day in scrubs in my experience are anaesthesiologists!!


Anesthesiologists don't wear scrubs all day either. (At least mine does not...he is also a Pain Management Specialist)


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Since when does "natural beauty" include professional make-up, hair and such?!?!?
> 
> All I can say is obviously your "insides" (inner self, manners) are not nearly as well groomed as your outsides!
> 
> ...


Why would someone who was a hairdresser/manicurist have no interest in having their hair/nails done? Sniff a little too much perm solution?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Cat fight? Some people just need to stop assuming they have all the answers, are always right and the only one who knows how to knit. They also need to work on their reading comprehension.


AMEN!!!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Except for the wine part, I might rewrite the instructions to fit my finished product and glow with the compliments about how accurate it is. (humour, laugh here)

With the wine, maybe the sweater looks better and better the more wine imbibed. (more humour)


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

What will I wear today: top-down sweater or scrubs, top-down sweater or scrubs, uniform 1 or uniform 2?


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Lunch ladies wear scrubs?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> Why would someone who was a hairdresser/manicurist have no interest in having their hair/nails done? Sniff a little too much perm solution?


Huffing hair spray.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> What will I wear today: top-down sweater or scrubs, top-down sweater or scrubs, uniform 1 or uniform 2?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Katsch said:


> quote=AmyKnits]Since when does "natural beauty" include professional make-up, hair and such?!?!?
> 
> All I can say is obviously your "insides" (inner self, manners) are not nearly as well groomed as your outsides!
> 
> ...


Kathy, I admire your ability to laugh at yourself...and portray your self in the way in that picture. That is TRUE CLASS IMHO. Anyone who can show a picture of themselves at anything less than their very best is a self assured person...with lots of class. 
Your new avatar shows your true beauty while the original avatar shows just some of your strength of character.

This one is for you Amy, no make up! Haha.
The make up and hair was done for the wedding as you well know. Not something I do everyday but if I did so what. My face my hair.[/quote]


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you JTM, your words are very nice to hear.
Amy has no clue about class she just likes everyone to think she has class and knows what class is. I once told her she would not know class if it smacked her in the face and she would not. I have called her an ass because of her asinine remarks. She is a ridiculous woman. I feel sorry for her and pity her as I do not believe she knows true happiness.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Thank you JTM, your words are very nice to hear.
> Amy has no clue about class she just likes everyone to think she has class and knows what class is. I once told her she would not know class if it smacked her in the face and she would not. I have called her an ass because of her asinine remarks. She is a ridiculous woman. I feel sorry for her and pity her as I do not believe she knows true happiness.


OOOPs....looks like I posted that last comment in the middle of your quote. Sorry.

It is her insecurity SHOUTING out on an all too regular basis. She seems to think putting the other person down is somehow building herself up. Delusional thinking!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Beachkc said:


> It would be nice if the usual discussion would take itself off to one of the many threads in the A***c where it is ever ongoing,so the intentions of the OP can proceed on this thread.


It's okay to say Attic.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to Kathy and all the "so called" jealous biddies. Wonder what we are all supposed to be jealous of? P


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

books said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to Kathy and all the "so called" jealous biddies. Wonder what we are all supposed to be jealous of? P


Nothing books and Happy Thanksgiving to you!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Beachkc said:


> There are so many who are afraid to post after the cat fight takes over.


 :thumbup: It is a pity that a "cat fight" starts in the first place. Would it just be better to ignore those who want to initiate it?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I LOVE this picture so much and as I recall we all begged you keep your "glammed up" photo as your avatar. I think we all agree that while you are gorgeous on the outside, it is your INNER BEAUTY that really shines through - your wit, your way of articulating, your fun, relaxed spirit is what I know and enjoy so much about you. So PFFFFFFFFT to those who dare to criticize. Those who chose to judge you need to banish their little green monsters from their souls and take another look.


Thank you Mo!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

JTM said:


> Anesthesiologists don't wear scrubs all day either. (At least mine does not...he is also a Pain Management Specialist)


Anesthesiologists can wear whatever they want - they are the highest paid medical personnel on the planet! with Family Practice docs being the lowest...JS


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

berigora said:


> :thumbup: It is a pity that a "cat fight" starts in the first place. Would it just be better to ignore those who want to initiate it?


You'll learn. May take you a while, but you'll learn.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> To donmaur: I for one am glad you have kicked the big C and have come back to share your knowledge. Try again after the Holidays, there are many who are interested, but dare not post on this thread now. Better luck next time.


WTH are you talking about.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> There are so many who are afraid to post after the cat fight takes over.


WTH are you talking about?


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> WTH are you talking about.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370456-1.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> WTH are you talking about.


Possibly: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370456-1.html

At least, that accounts for the first part of that post.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

books said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to Kathy and all the "so called" jealous biddies. Wonder what we are all supposed to be jealous of? P


I have wondered this over and over. I can think of nothing about Amy that I would ever be jealous of. Every time she writes, saying that we are all jealous, it is laughable to me. There are many emotions that stir in me when I see her posts, but jealousy is certainly not one of them.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Possibly: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370456-1.html
> 
> At least, that accounts for the first part of that post.


And as to the second part, I can well imagine there are folks who just watch in unfeigned horror as the slow-motion train wreck progresses.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> And as to the second part, I can well imagine there are folks who just watch in unfeigned horror as the slow-motion train wreck progresses.


Oh! You ain't seen nothin' yet! The train wreck happened - or at least, the one of which I'm aware - just before (perhaps _causing_?) the creation of The Attic. It was a doozie! Of course, the entire topic was deleted in the middle of that night.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh! You ain't seen nothin' yet! The train wreck happened - or at least, the one of which I'm aware - just before (perhaps _causing_?) the creation of The Attic. It was a doozie! Of course, the entire topic was deleted in the middle of that night.


That was the Bullet train - but there seems to be a number of suburban routes similarly afflicted, wouldn't you say? (Resulting in a derailment into the Attic.)


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh! You ain't seen nothin' yet! The train wreck happened - or at least, the one of which I'm aware - just before (perhaps _causing_?) the creation of The Attic. It was a doozie! Of course, the entire topic was deleted in the middle of that night.


You are right when you say "it" was the cause/creation of the Attic.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

I will need to ask a friend to help with measurements but I am really looking forward to learning to knit something like a sweater that really fits nicely!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> That was the Bullet train - but there seems to be a number of suburban routes similarly afflicted, wouldn't you say? (Resulting in a derailment into the Attic.)


"Bullet train"??? In super-slow-motion it was, not high-speed at _all_. It dragged on for 71 (I'm told by someone who had the wit to count 'em!) wordless posts of photos over the course of approximately ten hours.

Yes, several trains have been rerouted to The Attic, through no fault of their original posters. However, along with the nutcases that get shipped there willy-nilly, there are some fun topics that seem to just keep on keeping on. *The "Attic" is a cesspool!* is now up to it's 11th section (99 pages per section), and that'll be split yet again, since we're already past a hundred pages in it and no sign of stopping.

Some of the topics leave me cold. Some make me shake my head in wonder that people holding such opinions haven't been struck by lightning or thunderbolts! And a few are just plain fun! The Attic is not all bad.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

beaulynd said:


> I will need to ask a friend to help with measurements but I am really looking forward to learning to knit something like a sweater that really fits nicely!


That's precisely what donmaur said to do:


donmaur said:


> Purchase a bottle of your favourite and *invite a friend over* - mind you only have small glasses or you might have mistakes of a different kind!


No one can properly measure themselves.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

books said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to Kathy and all the "so called" jealous biddies. Wonder what we are all supposed to be jealous of? P


Happy Thanksgiving to you too Books and the rest of us "biddies". What we are supposed to be jealous of...I've really no idea! Perhaps her ability to habitually capitalize words for emphasis?

Hope everyone had a great day, filled with wonderful fellowship, food and thanks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you too Books and the rest of us "biddies". What we are supposed to be jealous of...I've really no idea! Perhaps her ability to habitually capitalize words for emphasis?
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day, filled with wonderful fellowship, food and thanks.


Didn't you get yesterday's memo? We're no longer jellusbidies, we're enlightened biddies.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JTM said:


> You are right when you say "it" was the cause/creation of the Attic.


Not necessarily so. On at least one of the Admin's _other_ forums (not yarn-related) there's been a section named The Attic since last year. So, it's not a new concept, just new on KP.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

thanx for this commenttt. I feel less ignorant .
bet


Jessica-Jean said:


> Original Poster. Took me the first time I ran into it. Had to ask too.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Didn't you get yesterday's memo? We're no longer jellusbidies, we're enlightened biddies.


Thanks for the reminder, yes I got it, mascara must be affecting my memory!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Thanks for the reminder, yes I got it, mascara must be affecting my memory!


What mascara? I thought you never wore makeup?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> What mascara? I thought you never wore makeup?


You have me confused with someone else..yeah I wear make up...I know it's horrid isn't it? Sometimes I even wear lip gloss..though I have a good excuse. I live in a dry climate so it's "therapeutic", not vanity..REALLY! I don't wear eye shadow though...does that count? I'm being totally sarcastic. I actually have very light eyelashes so yes I indulge in that clear mascara, darkens the lashes just slightly.

One of my eye medications causes lashes to "lengthen", so I'm taking advantage of that.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You have me confused with someone else..yeah I wear make up...I know it's horrid isn't it? Sometimes I even wear lip gloss..though I have a good excuse. I live in a dry climate so it's "therapeutic", not vanity..REALLY! I don't wear eye shadow though...does that count? I'm being totally sarcastic. I actually have very light eyelashes so yes I indulge in that clear mascara, darkens the lashes just slightly.
> 
> One of my eye medications causes lashes to "lengthen", so I'm taking advantage of that.


Oh, dear, I do have you confused with someone else!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> There are so many who are afraid to post after the cat fight takes over.


For someone who loves to whine about cat fights, I notice you always manage to post YOUR two cents worth of criticism, hmmmmm. . . .

Oh, right, you are from the "do as I say, not as I do" club, right?

Take your own advice, and don't post if you don't like something.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Just joshing sweetie.


I know, was joshing right back. Though I have to say I really like the clear mascara because I'm very "fair" with light skin and hair color. It only slightly darkens the lashes so it looks natural while still enhancing. Still I think it might be affecting my memory or even my vision...you'll catch my "drift" soon enough.

Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I know, was joshing right back. Though I have to say I really like the clear mascara because I'm very "fair" with light skin and hair color. It only slightly darkens the lashes so it looks natural while still enhancing. Still I think it might be affecting my memory or even my vision...you'll catch my "drift" soon enough.
> 
> Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!


I'm much too tall and thin to wear clear mascara...I might disappear all together - then where would you all be?


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

JTM said:


> Anesthesiologists don't wear scrubs all day either. (At least mine does not...he is also a Pain Management Specialist)


Well, that explains it - he's probably a real professional who dresses respectfully when treating patients in the pain clinic. The docs I worked with changed out of scrubs when they left the OR to see patients - the anaesthesiologists mostly just went home!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

donmaur said:


> So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it o n it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
> If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.
> So how to fix this. Purchase a bottle of your favourite and invite a friend over- mind you only have small glasses or you might have mistakes of a different kind!
> Do you have a favourite commercial pattern that fits you like you want think about what it is you like bout that garment the fit? the garment style? The yarn used.
> ...


I can't wait to see your next post! In the meantime, I'm finishing this bottle of Pinot Noir I've got (well, actually, it was a few bottles, and a few friends 'cuz we had already knocked off the sparkling Moscato earlier) but I'll be ready tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Anesthesiologists can wear whatever they want - they are the highest paid medical personnel on the planet! with Family Practice docs being the lowest...JS


Not only are they the lowest paid, they are also the most despised in medical school. :lol: Speaking to the current crop of science geeks in my circles, all aspire to be neurosurgeons. There is hope for the crazies that's all I will say


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I can't wait to see your next post! In the meantime, I'm finishing this bottle of Pinot Noir I've got (well, actually, it was a few bottles, and a few friends 'cuz we had already knocked off the sparkling Moscato earlier) but I'll be ready tomorrow!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> What will I wear today: top-down sweater or scrubs, top-down sweater or scrubs, uniform 1 or uniform 2?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Not only are they the lowest paid, they are also the most despised in medical school. :lol: Speaking to the current crop of science geeks in my circles, all aspire to be neurosurgeons. There is hope for the crazies that's all I will say


That's not good news for us greying Baby Boomers! We need the generalists at least as much as we need the specialists. I put my name on a list last year to get what used to be called a general practitioner;I've yet to hear back from the government. I still make do with referrals from one specialist to another, and that's only because I'm participating in a clinical trial. When it ends in two years or so, I'll be up the creek ... unless they find another study to put me in.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's not good news for us greying Baby Boomers! We need the generalists at least as much as we need the specialists. I put my name on a list last year to get what used to be called a general practitioner;I've yet to hear back from the government. I still make do with referrals from one specialist to another, and that's only because I'm participating in a clinical trial. When it ends in two years or so, I'll be up the creek ... unless they find another study to put me in.


I am sure when your time is up, they will have assigned for you.

According to these young folks, GP's write prescriptions and that is about all they do as their studies are just what it says, general.

Yes, the opinions and ideals of the smart youngsters are entertaining. They have such big aspirations. All want to be movers and shakers in the world. I hope at least half of them realize their ideals.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dijewe said:


> ... Yes, the opinions and ideals of the smart youngsters are entertaining. They have such big aspirations. All want to be movers and shakers in the world. ...


And were we any different at that age? I don't think so.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

donmaur said:


> So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it o n it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
> If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.
> So how to fix this. Purchase a bottle of your favourite and invite a friend over- mind you only have small glasses or you might have mistakes of a different kind!
> Do you have a favourite commercial pattern that fits you like you want think about what it is you like bout that garment the fit? the garment style? The yarn used.
> ...


I look forward to your next post.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

It is indeed what she said to do. It was me. I tried by myself since I live a long ways, 2 hours by city transit, from my friends. Obviously it did not work so I will carry a measuring tape and a notebook. The next time that we meet I will be ready!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I know, was joshing right back. Though I have to say I really like the clear mascara because I'm very "fair" with light skin and hair color. It only slightly darkens the lashes so it looks natural while still enhancing. Still I think it might be affecting my memory or even my vision...you'll catch my "drift" soon enough.
> 
> Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!


 Interesting Thanksgiving. I lost most of my lashes a long time ago.. Mascara looks like spiky- 1970- worst- makeup- Glamour magazine- "don't" I'm also fair, light skin, "Raccoon eyes don't suit me at all." Doesn't suit many of us, I see.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> I misunderstood the OP the first two times I read it..my first..someone had to much wine..the second.. asking for help..the third I caught the reference to offering a class.


You too, fortunate1?
Thank goodness it wasn't just me (and beachgirl1000; and Amyknits) then.
It took me a couple of reads to 'get' the meaning, and in fact I was going to post some advice for the OP.
I can only speak for myself, but I do actually have more than "half a brain", as was one person's description given, for anyone who misunderstood the OP.
I think we were 'collateral damage' in the rush to join the fray.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Oh, dear, I do have you confused with someone else!


Edited


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> For someone who loves to whine about cat fights, I notice you always manage to post YOUR two cents worth of criticism, hmmmmm. . . .
> 
> Oh, right, you are from the "do as I say, not as I do" club, right?
> 
> Take your own advice, and don't post if you don't like something.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Thank goodness it wasn't just me (and beachgirl1000; and Amyknits) then.
> It took me a couple of reads to 'get' the meaning, and in fact I was going to post some advice for the OP.
> I can only speak for myself, but I do actually have more than "half a brain", as was one person's description given, for anyone who misunderstood the OP.
> I think we were 'collateral damage' in the rush to join the fray.


I must admit that sometimes I do not read entire post before I begin an answer that I am sure is correct. Only when I get "called" on my error have I gone back and seen that if I had read entire post I would not have made a fool of myself. If you read the entire first post it becomes obvious that the OP was baiting us as a lead up to a class she will be offering. 
We all make mistakes from time to time...it is those that claim perfection that cause the "cat fight" situations here in this forum. (I often think that is the purpose of some of the troll's comments are geared to)


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Not only are they the lowest paid, they are also the most despised in medical school. :lol: Speaking to the current crop of science geeks in my circles, all aspire to be neurosurgeons. There is hope for the crazies that's all I will say


Not if they're planning on emulating Ben Carson.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

This has been a very interesting thread and can't wait for your next post.


----------



## pkknits (Nov 28, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> To donmaur: I for one am glad you have kicked the big C and have come back to share your knowledge. Try again after the Holidays, there are many who are interested, but dare not post on this thread now. Better luck next time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

donmaur said:


> So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it o n it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
> If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.
> So how to fix this. Purchase a bottle of your favourite and invite a friend over- mind you only have small glasses or you might have mistakes of a different kind!
> Do you have a favourite commercial pattern that fits you like you want think about what it is you like bout that garment the fit? the garment style? The yarn used.
> ...


I'm interested. I love your classes.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's not good news for us greying Baby Boomers! We need the generalists at least as much as we need the specialists. I put my name on a list last year to get what used to be called a general practitioner;I've yet to hear back from the government. I still make do with referrals from one specialist to another, and that's only because I'm participating in a clinical trial. When it ends in two years or so, I'll be up the creek ... unless they find another study to put me in.


I am so lucky, I have a brilliant GP. She's a young immigrant and so smart.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> I've never read so much rubbish in my life. It has a horrible fascination though.....like a car crash - you don't want to look but you just can't help having a peek.


Like picking a scab ... you know you shouldn't ... but ...


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Not if they're planning on emulating Ben Carson.


A lot smarter IMO. Talking about him, I got a random campaign phone call from him - well a recorded version anyway. What a dry, monotone diatribe. I don't have a clue what he said not that I listened as I plunked the phone down pretty quickly.


----------



## sharon.quinn824 (Nov 15, 2012)

There's no need for jealousy. We were all made in a unique way. A person should be proud of the talents and gifts given to them. I strive everyday to get better at whatever I do. You do beautiful work.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Amy again you are at your finest. Why would you try and belittle the OP for her topic? Oh I forgot slap me and call me stupid because you do not need any instruction, except from sockit2me because you knit everything perfectly and without looking.
> 
> There is a wonderful designer named Lily Chin who is offering just such a class during Vogue Knitting Live this January in NYC. Interesting how Vogue and others feel there could be something to learn but not you.
> 
> ...


Thank you for saving me the trouble of saying this myself. I was gone all day yesterday and almost missed this little bit of delight of self proclaimed perfection.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

misellen said:


> Thank you for saving me the trouble of saying this myself. I was gone all day yesterday and almost missed this little bit of delight of self proclaimed perfection.


Oh, no problem but many think Amy misread the OP's intent, so be it I better things to occupy myself as I am going to be a granny in July!!!
So excited.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Oh, no problem but many think Amy misread the OP's intent, so be it I better things to occupy myself as I am going to be a granny in July!!!
> So excited.


 :thumbup: YAY :thumbup: YAY :thumbup:

What you gonna knit first?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

valmac said:


> I am so lucky, I have a brilliant GP. She's a young immigrant and so smart.


You're very lucky! These days it's hard to find a doctor who will do more than just refer you to a specialist. My complaint is with FAMILY practitioners, who in my opinion fall below the GPs and Internists in expertise and ability to treat a patient with more than a Band-Aid.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Wow, do people think I am stupid?? Amy read it differently!!


On purpose?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Oh, no problem but many think Amy misread the OP's intent, so be it I better things to occupy myself as I am going to be a granny in July!!!
> So excited.


Congrats! Even on the worst of days, there is nothing better than being Grandma (IMHO).


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dijewe said:


> :thumbup: YAY :thumbup: YAY :thumbup:
> 
> What you gonna knit first?


This
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cathedral-heirloom-baby-blanket


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Congrats! Even on the worst of days, there is nothing better than being Grandma (IMHO).


Thank you Mo! Hubs and I are having fun calling each other granny and gramps today.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Katsch said:


> This
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cathedral-heirloom-baby-blanket


Beautiful - every stitch will be wrapped in granny's love!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Beautiful - every stitch will be wrapped in granny's love!


 :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> I have wondered this over and over. I can think of nothing about Amy that I would ever be jealous of. Every time she writes, saying that we are all jealous, it is laughable to me. There are many emotions that stir in me when I see her posts, but jealousy is certainly not one of them.


I could be jealous and not know it. Trouble is I can't for the life of me figure out what I should be jealous of.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I could be jealous and not know it. Trouble is I can't for the life of me figure out what I should be jealous of.


Right now I would imagine its being pregnant at 50 :twisted:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> And as to the second part, I can well imagine there are folks who just watch in unfeigned horror as the slow-motion train wreck progresses.


Then they need to get a life. This is nothing but a bunch of hot air. But we won't let her get away with it. That's what pisses her off the most.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> For someone who loves to whine about cat fights, I notice you always manage to post YOUR two cents worth of criticism, hmmmmm. . . .
> 
> Oh, right, you are from the "do as I say, not as I do" club, right?
> 
> Take your own advice, and don't post if you don't like something.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> Right now I would imagine its being pregnant at 50 :twisted:


Who's pregnant????


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Who's pregnant????


Take the wildest guess in your head. No, even wilder than that one.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Oh, no problem but many think Amy misread the OP's intent, so be it I better things to occupy myself as I am going to be a granny in July!!!
> So excited.


Congrats! and enjoy, as you start a whirlwind of knitting.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Who's pregnant????


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374786-1.html


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Congrats! Even on the worst of days, there is nothing better than being Grandma (IMHO).


Adorable, I want to touch that sweet face.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374786-1.html


Things that make ya go hmmmmmmmmm........


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Amy again you are at your finest. Why would you try and belittle the OP for her topic? Oh I forgot slap me and call me stupid because you do not need any instruction, except from sockit2me because you knit everything perfectly and without looking.
> 
> There is a wonderful designer named Lily Chin who is offering just such a class during Vogue Knitting Live this January in NYC. Interesting how Vogue and others feel there could be something to learn but not you.
> 
> ...


WWWWOOOOWWW NELLY. Back to your rafter in the Attic please. The OP doesn't relate to you and yours attitudes let alone your not giving any form of constructive information.

I have been offering the same to all on KP for sometime and have the background in pattern making etc. to give even better then Lily as I can show you several times she has given out poor information. My best friend in design school worked for Vogue Knits and proofed for Zimmerman and Walker and would be abhorred at your comment.

One major mistake right off in the OP is the measurement of a sleeve length. She said nothing of slightly bending ones elbow, running the measuring tape behind the elbow itself and then to the hem length desired by the person. How did she find the actual shoulder point to start the sleeve measurement in the first place?

Like many present designers (OH NO GC is getting hot under the collar now) use other patterns to make their designs and have not been formally trained in drafting from scratch the basic fitted sloper (that everyone that has some interest PMs me to find out what that means). ALL SLEEVE DESIGNS COME FROM THAT FITTED SLEEVE CAP!!! and that is for WOVEN FABRIC that Lily has yet to comprehend. There is no need to measure under arm anything as it depends on the design of the sleeve you are making and your actual bustline--that is your side seam to your waistline measurement then with the underarm seam being what is needed by the actual sleeve length needed. A Bishop sleeve requires additional curving at the hem edge to allow for the billow at the bottom many call a "bell".

Knit is stretch fabric they do not get trained in and is why the OP is having difficulties like others getting things to come out from a pattern intended for woven. Tailored woven high sleeve caps are not needed at all in knits as I have said over and over. She is also not aware you do not take a sleeve measurement for a dolman/bat wing/raglan sleeve as they ARE NOT SLEEVES but a seamed design element needing the elbow dart etc. included to make for ease of movement. Those designs/patterns that do not cause the hem to elevate each time you try and raise your arm at any angle or height. A Kimono sleeve is a misnomer in translation as the real ones are just a panel attached at the shoulder area. Tabbards and ponchos are non sleeved but can be made to appear like they are.

Sorry to everyone else for this rant but am really sick and tired of such unsocial like communication that social media and reality programs extort and think is cute. I had great hopes that KP would have been different then the rest with good back and forth ideas to help others get to higher levels in their adventures into the craft. I should have know better after asking how people make knit circles for a retro circular skirt--got dumped into General Chit Chat let alone no answer from anyone.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

disgo said:


> WWWWOOOOWWW NELLY. Back to your rafter in the Attic please. The OP doesn't relate to you and yours attitudes let alone your not giving any form of constructive information.
> 
> I have been offering the same to all on KP for sometime and have the background in pattern making etc. to give even better then Lily as I can show you several times she has given out poor information. My best friend in design school worked for Vogue Knits and proofed for Zimmerman and Walker and would be abhorred at your comment.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you are crafting a reply to Amy as I type aren't you... BTW I don't think the OP is finished with her lessons.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

disgo said:


> WWWWOOOOWWW NELLY. Back to your rafter in the Attic please. The OP doesn't relate to you and yours attitudes let alone your not giving any form of constructive information.
> 
> I have been offering the same to all on KP for sometime and have the background in pattern making etc. to give even better then Lily as I can show you several times she has given out poor information. My best friend in design school worked for Vogue Knits and proofed for Zimmerman and Walker and would be abhorred at your comment.
> 
> ...


No problem, everyone is entitled to their opinion. I am still very interested in what the OP has to offer.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Precious! 


mopgenorth said:


> Congrats! Even on the worst of days, there is nothing better than being Grandma (IMHO).


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Oh, no problem but many think Amy misread the OP's intent, so be it I better things to occupy myself as I am going to be a granny in July!!!
> So excited.


Kathy you are going to have so much fun knitting itty bitty little baby things. Congrats Grandma!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JTM said:


> Kathy you are going to have so much fun knitting itty bitty little baby things. Congrats Grandma!!!


Thank you!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Congrats! Even on the worst of days, there is nothing better than being Grandma (IMHO).


Oh how cute is she. No wonder you are so proud.


----------



## sharon.quinn824 (Nov 15, 2012)

Congratulations Katsch! I have five grandchildren who are no longer babies, but I have nieces who have recently had babies. I am enjoying knitting for them.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

disgo said:


> Like many present designers (OH NO GC is getting hot under the collar now) use other patterns to make their designs and have not been formally trained in drafting from scratch the basic fitted sloper (that everyone that has some interest PMs me to find out what that means).


Why should *I-GC* get hot under the collar?
Pffffftttt - Not your first slam to me --- is expected. Pfffttttt.

1) You Don't Know Me.
2) You Don't Know What I designed - though many have tried to bully that info out of me.
3) You Don't Know My Level Of Expertise.
4) At Least I Do Not Slam A Respectable Designer And State They Are Full Of Crap And Hide Mistakes With Flowers.
5) Your Dear Precious Is The One Who Takes Mostly From Existing Designs/designers and change a tiny bit.

So Pffftttttt -----
Me? Hot Under The Collar? Nah ............ :lol: :lol:

Just Like When You Said ......


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Why should *I-GC* get hot under the collar?
> Pffffftttt - Not your first slam to me --- is expected. Pfffttttt.
> 
> 1) You Don't Know Me.
> ...


I asked if he was penning a reply to the biggest offender with out a reply to me. I wonder why...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

sharon.quinn824 said:


> Congratulations Katsch! I have five grandchildren who are no longer babies, but I have nieces who have recently had babies. I am enjoying knitting for them.


Thank you! Five wow how wonderful.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Congrats! Even on the worst of days, there is nothing better than being Grandma (IMHO).


What a little sweetheart.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Congrats! Even on the worst of days, there is nothing better than being Grandma (IMHO).


What a little sweetheart.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I keep thinking maybe I should start now to knit heirloom blankets for unthought of great grandchildren, as I might be too old to do it when they finally arrive.

Kathy - we all share your excitement! Those dimples are really showing today!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I keep thinking maybe I should start now to knit heirloom blankets for unthought of great grandchildren, as I might be too old to do it when they finally arrive.
> 
> Kathy - we all share your excitement! Those dimples are really showing today!


Don't tell Kathy but don't you think she'd be a "great" grandmother. Maybe we could be her grand kids..LOL


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> Congrats! Even on the worst of days, there is nothing better than being Grandma (IMHO).


She is absolutely beautiful Mo. You can see she is going to be absolutely drop dead georgous when she gets older.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I keep thinking maybe I should start now to knit heirloom blankets for unthought of great grandchildren, as I might be too old to do it when they finally arrive.
> 
> Kathy - we all share your excitement! Those dimples are really showing today!


Thanks chickkie, and I say start knitting an heirloom blanket.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> I have to admit I misinterpreted the post at first. I wasn't certain whether to offer any advice, or not.


I admit I was not sure what the OP was asking or stating, either. How did all of this happen?? Right from the start. Discouraging to see.

EDITED to add that I am looking forward to and education offered by the OP.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Congrats! Even on the worst of days, there is nothing better than being Grandma (IMHO).


A true fashionista!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I asked if he was penning a reply to the biggest offender with out a reply to me. I wonder why...


Never replies to questions, even legitimate design questions. So....to copy GC here, PFFFT


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> I admit I was not sure what the OP was asking or stating, either. How did all of this happen?? Right from the start. Discouraging to see.


Because someone's reading comprehension skills are zero, zlich, zip and nada. That's why, and she knows more sbout knitting in 4 years those with 40+ years.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I keep thinking maybe I should start now to knit heirloom blankets for unthought of great grandchildren, as I might be too old to do it when they finally arrive.
> 
> Kathy - we all share your excitement! Those dimples are really showing today!


A couple of years ago my mother started knitting blankets for future great-grandchildren and maybe even great-great-grandchildren. She has several now for the grandchildren to choose from in the future - so even if she is no longer with us, her future great-grandbabies will still each get a handmade heirloom from Great-Grandma!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> A couple of years ago my mother started knitting blankets for future great-grandchildren and maybe even great-great-grandchildren. She has several now for the grandchildren to choose from in the future - so even if she is no longer with us, her future great-grandbabies will still each get a handmade heirloom from Great-Grandma!


a few years ago when I asked my son (who retires in 8 days) if he needed more work socks. He said he had some new ones on hand but that I should just knit some more, as I might not be capable of knitting them when he needed them. But this son is a sweetheart and I took it all in good fun.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have some lovely laceweight yarn that will be perfect


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Never replies to questions, even legitimate design questions. So....to copy GC here, PFFFT


Personally, I never read all of disgo's posts as I find them longwinded.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

That is lovely! 


mopgenorth said:


> A couple of years ago my mother started knitting blankets for future great-grandchildren and maybe even great-great-grandchildren. She has several now for the grandchildren to choose from in the future - so even if she is no longer with us, her future great-grandbabies will still each get a handmade heirloom from Great-Grandma!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> Never replies to questions, even legitimate design questions. So....to copy GC here, PFFFT


And they say the truth will set you free..... OMG


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Personally, I never read all of disgo's posts as I find them longwinded.


Not sure I understood the reason for his post. You were trying to point out to Amy what a idiot she was being, and he turned it into a rant about how the original poster was not as competent as another designer. Whew! Sometimes you just have to let it go, because it makes no sense.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Not sure I understood the reason for his post. You were trying to point out to Amy what a idiot she was being, and he turned it into a rant about how the original poster was not as competent as another designer. Whew! Sometimes you just have to let it go, because it makes no sense.


I think he was referring as well to my statement about Lily Chin.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> Not sure I understood the reason for his post. You were trying to point out to Amy what a idiot she was being, and he turned it into a rant about how the original poster was not as competent as another designer. Whew! Sometimes you just have to let it go, because it makes no sense.


Some extremely fragile egos here. Just saying.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

disgo said:


> WWWWOOOOWWW NELLY. Back to your rafter in the Attic please. The OP doesn't relate to you and yours attitudes let alone your not giving any form of constructive information.
> 
> I have been offering the same to all on KP for sometime and have the background in pattern making etc. to give even better then Lily as I can show you several times she has given out poor information. My best friend in design school worked for Vogue Knits and proofed for Zimmerman and Walker and would be abhorred at your comment.
> 
> ...


Why don't you go find a sewing blog where your talents are better suited. All I hear is name dropping and I grew up with a mother who was a NYC designer. I knew a few designers through my mom.I've been sewing for myself, private clients and family for over 40 years. With all due respect, it's rather tedious reading your statements here.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I think he was referring as well to my statement about Lily Chin.


I love Lily Chin. I used to watch her on tv and she's a hell of a teacher.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Congrats! Even on the worst of days, there is nothing better than being Grandma (IMHO).


OH, WOW, she is a beauty.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Katsch said:


> I think he was referring as well to my statement about Lily Chin.


Yeah, I know. That is who I meant by the other designer that he was comparing the OP to. Unfortunately, I think that the person who was going to do the class, may have decided otherwise. I hope not. I would like to see what she has to say and decide for myself.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> a few years ago when I asked my son (who retires in 8 days) if he needed more work socks. He said he had some new ones on hand but that I should just knit some more, as I might not be capable of knitting them when he needed them. But this son is a sweetheart and I took it all in good fun.


That is so cute! I'd do it too!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I love Lily Chin. I used to watch her on tv and she's a hell of a teacher.


Lily and Euny are the best!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Personally, I never read all of disgo's posts as I find them longwinded.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: b :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for all your sweet comments - I'm a lucky Grandma X 5. Mia is every bit as sweet as she looks - always happy and she gives the best hugs!!!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Personally, I never read all of disgo's posts as I find them longwinded.


and confusing using highfalutin verbiage that is useless to most. Ask for simple explanations, you don't get any.

Hey see you in the rafters, Kathy :XD: :XD:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Yeah, I know. That is who I meant by the other designer that he was comparing the OP to. Unfortunately, I think that the person who was going to do the class, may have decided otherwise. I hope not. I would like to see what she has to say and decide for myself.


those of us who are keen to learn will demand her return!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

JanieSue said:


> OH, WOW, she is a beauty.


Indeed she is! A little sweetheart.
As to grandmas, great grandmas et al, I am adding to my secret "grandma" chest, and confess to feeling a wee bit of envy. No, my lads are not ready to marry, never mind have babes, but maybe one day :thumbup: My own granny had her last baby at 54. Not for me, but those were the days when you took what came along ....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Thanks for all your sweet comments - I'm a lucky Grandma X 5. Mia is every bit as sweet as she looks - always happy and she gives the best hugs!!!


Has she any to spare? :-D


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dijewe said:


> and confusing using highfalutin verbiage that is useless to most. Ask for simple explanations, you don't get any.
> 
> Hey see you in the rafters, Kathy :XD: :XD:


Best place to hang out my friend :thumbup:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> Congrats! Even on the worst of days, there is nothing better than being Grandma (IMHO).


That is the face of an angel!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

disgo said:


> WWWWOOOOWWW NELLY. Back to your rafter in the Attic please. The OP doesn't relate to you and yours attitudes let alone your not giving any form of constructive information.
> 
> I have been offering the same to all on KP for sometime and have the background in pattern making etc. to give even better then Lily as I can show you several times she has given out poor information. My best friend in design school worked for Vogue Knits and proofed for Zimmerman and Walker and would be abhorred at your comment.
> 
> ...


Disgo, I think you also misread the OPs message. She was giving an overview of what she would like to share with the KP members in the future.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Firstsoprano said:


> Like picking a scab ... you know you shouldn't ... but ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Personally, I never read all of disgo's posts as I find them longwinded.


Your not the only one who doesn't try to plow through those discourses.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Personally, I never read all of disgo's posts as I find them longwinded.


Then you might be missing some gems buried amongst the verbiage.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Then you might be missing some gems buried amongst the verbiage.


then again........


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Congrats! Even on the worst of days, there is nothing better than being Grandma (IMHO).


Oh Mo, She is a doll!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

misellen said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374786-1.html


An attempt at coyness :XD: I don't care, so I will not comment further.

I'm thrilled for Kathy. Her news is honest, legitimate and full of love.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> You're very lucky! These days it's hard to find a doctor who will do more than just refer you to a specialist. My complaint is with FAMILY practitioners, who in my opinion fall below the GPs and Internists in expertise and ability to treat a patient with more than a Band-Aid.


Not sure what the difference is between Family and General practitioners...


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> An attempt at coyness :XD: I don't care, so I will not comment further...


Okay.

I remember some wet nasties from that individual about, let me see... knitting baby items was a waste of time because she never saw babies actually wearing them and hospitals just throw them away... acrylic yarn, ...negative remark... cheap... expensive yarn... negative remark... the correct way to wash everything.

Expecting is not the same as giving birth. I have given birth exactly twice, and as I recall, it was much more involved than just expecting.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Congrats! Even on the worst of days, there is nothing better than being Grandma (IMHO).


Agreed! Agreed! Agreed! I'm lucky enough to have twin granddaughters, twice the fun!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

dijewe said:


> Right now I would imagine its being pregnant at 50 :twisted:


I'd have cut my throat!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

valmac said:


> I'd have cut my throat!


I'm way over 50 so I think I'm ok...LOL


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Personally, I never read all of disgo's posts as I find them longwinded.


That and I don't 'get' much of what is written.....


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm way over 50 so I think I'm ok...LOL


Me too - that's why I said I woulda!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> An attempt at coyness :XD: I don't care, so I will not comment further.
> 
> I'm thrilled for Kathy. Her news is honest, legitimate and full of love.


Thank you Shannon


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Then you might be missing some gems buried amongst the verbiage.


That may be true but if I want a lecture I will take a class


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Katsch said:


> That may be true but if I want a lecture I will take a class


Or become Buds with you know who......


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Or become Buds with you know who......


I think that ship has sailed.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Or become Buds with you know who......


 :XD:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

kponsw said:


> I think that ship has sailed.


Stranger things do happen, kidding 😱


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Thanks for all your sweet comments - I'm a lucky Grandma X 5. Mia is every bit as sweet as she looks - always happy and she gives the best hugs!!!


Mo, she is just precious!! Tutu and cowboy boots, I love it!! I've been blessed with 4 grandkids, they're all from my oldest son, and are now 16, 14, 12, and 6. Would love a new babe to cuddle, but I don't think my other 2 kids are quite ready yet. My daughter and her husband's "kids" all have 4 legs and fur, and my son is in college. I can wait, though not patiently.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Why should *I-GC* get hot under the collar?
> Pffffftttt - Not your first slam to me --- is expected. Pfffttttt.
> 
> 1) You Don't Know Me.
> ...


GC...I love your Barnabas avatar. I want to tell "him" to go get the trolls.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

JTM said:


> GC...I love your Barnabas avatar. I want to tell "him" to go get the trolls.


Yes, they're popping up like fleas.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Katsch said:


> This
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cathedral-heirloom-baby-blanket


O my stars! stunning Kathy! I can't wait to see it!!! What a lovely keepsake for new baby!!! wow!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Let me decipher his post for you..

Put your left knee on your right ear, while waiting for a bus to take you to a taxi stand, so you can catch your flight, while measuring from your toe to the bend of your knee..then from the bend of your knee to the crack of you butt. Changing flights in Cleveland...this will get you the proper measurements for your sleeve, if you remember to get off the train and multiply by two and add one devided by 12 three times, while jumping up and down reciting the Declaration of Independence!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Let me decipher his post for you..
> 
> Put your left knee on your right ear, while waiting for a bus to take you to a taxi stand, so you can catch your flight, while measuring from your toe to the bend of your knee..then from the bend of your knee to the crack of you butt. Changing flights in Cleveland...this will get you the proper measurements for your sleeve, if you remember to get off the train and multiply by two and add one devided by 12 three times, while jumping up and down reciting the Declaration of Independence!!


Pretty darn close I'd say.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Let me decipher his post for you..
> 
> Put your left knee on your right ear, while waiting for a bus to take you to a taxi stand, so you can catch your flight, while measuring from your toe to the bend of your knee..then from the bend of your knee to the crack of you butt. Changing flights in Cleveland...this will get you the proper measurements for your sleeve, if you remember to get off the train and multiply by two and add one devided by 12 three times, while jumping up and down reciting the Declaration of Independence!!


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Let me decipher his post for you..
> 
> Put your left knee on your right ear, while waiting for a bus to take you to a taxi stand, so you can catch your flight, while measuring from your toe to the bend of your knee..then from the bend of your knee to the crack of you butt. Changing flights in Cleveland...this will get you the proper measurements for your sleeve, if you remember to get off the train and multiply by two and add one devided by 12 three times, while jumping up and down reciting the Declaration of Independence!!


Hilarious and great visual


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Congrats! Even on the worst of days, there is nothing better than being Grandma (IMHO).


Oh, wow! She's soooooooo sweet!!!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Let me decipher his post for you..
> 
> Put your left knee on your right ear, while waiting for a bus to take you to a taxi stand, so you can catch your flight, while measuring from your toe to the bend of your knee..then from the bend of your knee to the crack of you butt. Changing flights in Cleveland...this will get you the proper measurements for your sleeve, if you remember to get off the train and multiply by two and add one devided by 12 three times, while jumping up and down reciting the Declaration of Independence!!


Great!!! By George, I think you've got it.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> Let me decipher his post for you..
> 
> Put your left knee on your right ear, while waiting for a bus to take you to a taxi stand, so you can catch your flight, while measuring from your toe to the bend of your knee..then from the bend of your knee to the crack of you butt. Changing flights in Cleveland...this will get you the proper measurements for your sleeve, if you remember to get off the train and multiply by two and add one devided by 12 three times, while jumping up and down reciting the Declaration of Independence!!


Now I get it!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Let me decipher his post for you..
> 
> Put your left knee on your right ear, while waiting for a bus to take you to a taxi stand, so you can catch your flight, while measuring from your toe to the bend of your knee..then from the bend of your knee to the crack of you butt. Changing flights in Cleveland...this will get you the proper measurements for your sleeve, if you remember to get off the train and multiply by two and add one devided by 12 three times, while jumping up and down reciting the Declaration of Independence!!


I finally get it, thanks for taking the time to translate


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Lily and Euny are the best!


Totally agree!!! I have a Lily Chin DVD that I found at Half Priced Books a week ago and can't wait to watch. And I absolutely love Euny!!!! She's my favorite instructor. I still have Knitting Daily on my DVR with Euny and have purchased two full seasons of Knitting Daily (9 and 11 at Half Priced Books, both with Euny). I was never enthralled with the woman that replaced her --- can't even remember her name.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Personally, I never read all of disgo's posts as I find them longwinded.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> Mo, she is just precious!! Tutu and cowboy boots, I love it!! I've been blessed with 4 grandkids, they're all from my oldest son, and are now 16, 14, 12, and 6. Would love a new babe to cuddle, but I don't think my other 2 kids are quite ready yet. My daughter and her husband's "kids" all have 4 legs and fur, and my son is in college. I can wait, though not patiently.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Let me decipher his post for you..
> 
> Put your left knee on your right ear, while waiting for a bus to take you to a taxi stand, so you can catch your flight, while measuring from your toe to the bend of your knee..then from the bend of your knee to the crack of you butt. Changing flights in Cleveland...this will get you the proper measurements for your sleeve, if you remember to get off the train and multiply by two and add one devided by 12 three times, while jumping up and down reciting the Declaration of Independence!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I can't stop laughing!!!! So funny! Thanks for explaining! 


fortunate1 said:


> Let me decipher his post for you..
> 
> Put your left knee on your right ear, while waiting for a bus to take you to a taxi stand, so you can catch your flight, while measuring from your toe to the bend of your knee..then from the bend of your knee to the crack of you butt. Changing flights in Cleveland...this will get you the proper measurements for your sleeve, if you remember to get off the train and multiply by two and add one devided by 12 three times, while jumping up and down reciting the Declaration of Independence!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Let me decipher his post for you..
> 
> Put your left knee on your right ear, while waiting for a bus to take you to a taxi stand, so you can catch your flight, while measuring from your toe to the bend of your knee..then from the bend of your knee to the crack of you butt. Changing flights in Cleveland...this will get you the proper measurements for your sleeve, if you remember to get off the train and multiply by two and add one devided by 12 three times, while jumping up and down reciting the Declaration of Independence!!


I actually tried this once, but forgot the multiply by two part, and it came out all wrong. Then I was too tired to start over. 
I have an idea. Maybe you could do a picture tutorial for us.
Seriously - this is hysterical.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> I actually tried this once, but forgot the multiply by two part, and it came out all wrong. Then I was too tired to start over.
> I have an idea. Maybe you could do a picture tutorial for us.
> Seriously - this is hysterical.


if you forgot the multiply by 2, you can fix that by, sticking your tongue out to the right, crossing your eyes while rubbing your stomach and patting the topp of your head, this must be done at the same time..or..your sleeve will never fit properly. I am writing a book, and will have picture tutorial...I will let you know when it is released.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> if you forgot the multiply by 2, you can fix that by, sticking your tongue out to the right, crossing your eyes while rubbing your stomach and patting the topp of your head, this must be done at the same time..or..your sleeve will never fit properly. I am writing a book, and will have picture tutorial...I will let you know when it is released.


Oh goodie....will be out by Christmas going on my wish list


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Oh goodie....will be out by Christmas going on my wish list


I will send you an autographed copy, as soon as it is! All the information has been gleaned from my own experience, over my 4 yrs of knitting...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I will send you an autographed copy, as soon as it is! All the information has been gleaned from my own experience, over my 4 yrs of knitting...


Excited!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> if you forgot the multiply by 2, you can fix that by, sticking your tongue out to the right, crossing your eyes while rubbing your stomach and patting the topp of your head, this must be done at the same time..or..your sleeve will never fit properly. I am writing a book, and will have picture tutorial...I will let you know when it is released.


Thank you. Looking forward to the book.
:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I will send you an autographed copy, as soon as it is! All the information has been gleaned from my own experience, over my 4 yrs of knitting...


Could you put me on this list too please, I'd like a copy for everyone in my knitting group


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I will send you an autographed copy, as soon as it is! All the information has been gleaned from my own experience, over my 4 yrs of knitting...


I can't wait. Heck I'd even be willing to pay.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh my pretty biddies..autographed copies for all!! As a gift from me to my buddies!!

Wait till you see pictures of my projects...I did my own thing to patterns from designers..changing the top and not adding the flowers, it is a wrap..but you can wear around the house if your husbands like it!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> I will send you an autographed copy, as soon as it is! All the information has been gleaned from my own experience, over my 4 yrs of knitting...


Oh please I need to have one also. I collect first edition books and this one will be my most valuable to date.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Oh please I need to have one also. I collect first edition books and this one will be my most valuable to date.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Totally agree!!! I have a Lily Chin DVD that I found at Half Priced Books a week ago and can't wait to watch. And I absolutely love Euny!!!! She's my favorite instructor. I still have Knitting Daily on my DVR with Euny and have purchased two full seasons of Knitting Daily (9 and 11 at Half Priced Books, both with Euny). I was never enthralled with the woman that replaced her --- can't even remember her name.


That would be Vickie Howell. Eunny Jang was so much better as a host and instructor. She actually knows something about knitting and makes it very easy to understand. The worst part about the new version of the show is that ridiculous, grainy cyber-chat segment.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm way over 50 so I think I'm ok...LOL


Yup, I left that danger behind a couple of decades ago LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Let me decipher his post for you..
> 
> Put your left knee on your right ear, while waiting for a bus to take you to a taxi stand, so you can catch your flight, while measuring from your toe to the bend of your knee..then from the bend of your knee to the crack of you butt. Changing flights in Cleveland...this will get you the proper measurements for your sleeve, if you remember to get off the train and multiply by two and add one devided by 12 three times, while jumping up and down reciting the Declaration of Independence!!


I am so glad that someone understood and could explain. :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

dijewe said:


> Could you put me on this list too please, I'd like a copy for everyone in my knitting group


Add me to that list also. I am having a bit of trouble with the measurement from my knee to my crack. Am I supposed to use a tape measure or a yardstick?


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I keep thinking maybe I should start now to knit heirloom blankets for unthought of great grandchildren, as I might be too old to do it when they finally arrive.
> 
> Kathy - we all share your excitement! Those dimples are really showing today!


I've thought of doing that too, even if great-grands are in the far future. I could put them away or give them when they marry in hopes of using them for great-grands whether I'm around to see them or not. :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Congrats! Even on the worst of days, there is nothing better than being Grandma (IMHO).


She's gorgeous and looks like a bundle of mischief.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Let me decipher his post for you..
> 
> Put your left knee on your right ear, while waiting for a bus to take you to a taxi stand, so you can catch your flight, while measuring from your toe to the bend of your knee..then from the bend of your knee to the crack of you butt. Changing flights in Cleveland...this will get you the proper measurements for your sleeve, if you remember to get off the train and multiply by two and add one devided by 12 three times, while jumping up and down reciting the Declaration of Independence!!


Oh, F1, this is worth a double snort. Snort, snort. :lol:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> I will send you an autographed copy, as soon as it is! All the information has been gleaned from my own experience, over my 4 yrs of knitting...


Oooh, yes please...


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

misellen said:


> Add me to that list also. I am having a bit of trouble with the measurement from my knee to my crack. Am I supposed to use a tape measure or a yardstick?


I use an extension cord..so I can plug in all my measurements


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> Oooh, yes please...


Wow..I didn't realize so many would like my personal information on a knitting sight..but I am willing to share my way..as it is best.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I use an extension cord..so I can plug in all my measurements


 :XD:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Oh my pretty biddies..autographed copies for all!! As a gift from me to my buddies!!
> 
> Wait till you see pictures of my projects...I did my own thing to patterns from designers..changing the top and not adding the flowers, it is a wrap..but you can wear around the house if your husbands like it!


I hope you use pins to make your loops as I believe that is the correct way to do these things. Eager to learn how.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Poor Donmaur, we've made a mockery of her original post - but I'm dying here!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Fortunate 1, I hope there are international tips for those of us that have to substitute Taihape (pronounced Ty-happy) for Cleveland? It's all so confusing being in Hiding, or needing one!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Oh my pretty biddies..autographed copies for all!! As a gift from me to my buddies!!
> 
> Wait till you see pictures of my projects...I did my own thing to patterns from designers..changing the top and not adding the flowers, it is a wrap..but you can wear around the house if your husbands like it!


You would NOT have had to ADD flowers IF the designer could SIMPLY write her patterns CORRECTLY. It isn't rocket science!!

I have NEVER made ANYTHING that I haven't had to practically rewrite the ENTIRE pattern and I NEVER bother to check for errata. Why WOULD I?!!?

I have NOW decided to stop using ANY patterns whatsoever. I have ONLY been knitting for 4 YEARS and I CAN design ANYTHING.

I am very tall and slim so everything FITS perfectly. My gauge is ALWAYS perfect so the only stitch I would EVER need IS stockinette. I will NEVER understand WHY the jelousbiddys seem to think ANY other stitch would be EVER be required!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> You would NOT have had to ADD flowers IF the designer could SIMPLY write her patterns CORRECTLY. It isn't rocket science!!
> 
> I have NEVER made ANYTHING that I haven't had to practically rewrite the ENTIRE pattern and I NEVER bother to check for errata. Why WOULD I?!!?
> 
> ...


Oh Gigi LMAO


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Looks like I've been added to the DNR list!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

[Amyknits quote:

I simply cannot respond to your ridiculous posts any longer. I have no patience for this nonsense.

BTW.... In my opinion, YOUR screen name is VERY fitting!!

I shall take note of the accurate assessment of yourself YOUR choice of username) and not respond to you in the future![/quote]



gr8knitwit2 said:


> Looks like I've been added to the DNR list!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Oh Gigi LMAO


I think Gigi should write Days of our lies! She'll keep it humorous enough to keep us waiting for next installment, but close enough to truth no doubt who's being referred to.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> [Amyknits quote:
> 
> I simply cannot respond to your ridiculous posts any longer. I have no patience for this nonsense.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

You'd think she'd put me there after this morning. ..no such luck. What gets me was she was going to "unwatch" 5 pages sgo.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

valmac said:


> Not sure what the difference is between Family and General practitioners...


Maybe there's a difference stateside?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... aw, and you tried so hard! 



cindye6556 said:


> You'd think she'd put me there after this morning. ..no such luck. What gets me was she was going to "unwatch" 5 pages sgo.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I thought Family Practitioners only dealt with gynae, contraceptive type problems/choices??



Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe there's a difference stateside?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Oh my pretty biddies..autographed copies for all!! As a gift from me to my buddies!!
> 
> Wait till you see pictures of my projects...I did my own thing to patterns from designers..changing the top and not adding the flowers, it is a wrap..but you can wear around the house if your husbands like it!


You're in great form today, Oh FortunateOne!



cindye6556 said:


> I think Gigi should write Days of our lies! She'll keep it humorous enough to keep us waiting for next installment, but close enough to truth no doubt who's being referred to.


Not alone! It should be a collaboration between Gigi and Fortunate1. It'll be a page-turner, but it needs to have a warning on the cover to only read it near a bathroom or while wearing extra-heavy-duty-Depends!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> I thought Family Practitioners only dealt with gynae, contraceptive type problems/choices??


No, my experience is see whole family...one stop shopping if you will. GP, mor= just general health.

But I could be wrong since you know I've had a 20+ year hiatus from the profession.....


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... aw, and you tried so hard!


I thought I did some of my best work...lol


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> I thought I did some of my best work...lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> I thought Family Practitioners only dealt with gynae, contraceptive type problems/choices??


Not hereabouts. That would be an obstetrician/gynecologist, a.k.a. ob/gyn.
I thought that Family practitioner and General practitioner were different terms for a doctor who is _not_ a specialist of any kind and who would see/treat all members of the family from newborn through decrepit elderly, _and_ refer to the appropriate specialist as needed.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not hereabouts. That would be an obstetrician/gynecologist, a.k.a. ob/gyn.
> I thought that Family practitioner and General practitioner were different terms for a doctor who is _not_ a specialist of any kind and who would see/treat all members of the family from newborn through decrepit elderly, _and_ refer to the appropriate specialist as needed.


Correct , both those terms over here refer to an all purpose practitioner. You can also consult with a Nurse Practioner; I find they are more informative plus they have far better bedside manners.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Correct , both those terms over here refer to an all purpose practitioner. You can also consult with a Nurse Practioner; I find they are more informative plus they have far better bedside manners.


Amen. Even my former endocrinologist had an NP, who's specialty was thyroid issues. Best part was she worked 3 days a week at endo's office, and 3 at GP'S office, so could just about always see her no matter the issue.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Looks like I've been added to the DNR list!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!


Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Katsch said:


> No problem, everyone is entitled to their opinion. I am still very interested in what the OP has to offer.


Yay! Let's just be nice to each other.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Why, thank you! 



misellen said:


> Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> You would NOT have had to ADD flowers IF the designer could SIMPLY write her patterns CORRECTLY. It isn't rocket science!!
> 
> I have NEVER made ANYTHING that I haven't had to practically rewrite the ENTIRE pattern and I NEVER bother to check for errata. Why WOULD I?!!?
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Looks like I've been added to the DNR list!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!


 :XD: :XD: Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I think Gigi should write Days of our lies! She'll keep it humorous enough to keep us waiting for next installment, but close enough to truth no doubt who's being referred to.


I agree! I think it would be absolutely hilarious - and she would get the perfect "tone" of voice as well!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I thought I did some of my best work...lol


As I posted, comprehension/spelling are not everyone's strong suit. Perhaps all was not understood.... :twisted:


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> I use an extension cord..so I can plug in all my measurements


 :XD: :XD: :XD: great one!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> You would NOT have had to ADD flowers IF the designer could SIMPLY write her patterns CORRECTLY. It isn't rocket science!!
> 
> I have NEVER made ANYTHING that I haven't had to practically rewrite the ENTIRE pattern and I NEVER bother to check for errata. Why WOULD I?!!?
> 
> ...


 :shock: :shock: that was scary!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> Yay! Let's just be nice to each other.


I am nice :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I used to be nice..I tried to be nice...I will try to be nice again..caraap!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

disgo said:


> WWWWOOOOWWW NELLY. Back to your rafter in the Attic please. The OP doesn't relate to you and yours attitudes let alone your not giving any form of constructive information.
> 
> I have been offering the same to all on KP for sometime and have the background in pattern making etc. to give even better then Lily as I can show you several times she has given out poor information. My best friend in design school worked for Vogue Knits and proofed for Zimmerman and Walker and would be abhorred at your comment.
> 
> ...


I am sure Lily is chuckling all the way to the bank as she deposits her lovely huge royalty checks from those terrible uninformed classes and books and patterns and magazine articles that she writes and that sell like hotcakes.......just like all the royalties from your published stuff, right? It's all social media's fault - Damm Kardashians!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Oh how cute is she. No wonder you are so proud.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I used to be nice..I tried to be nice...I will try to be nice again..caraap!


Nice can be overrated :XD:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I am sure Lily is chuckling all the way to the bank as she deposits her lovely huge royalty checks from those terrible uninformed classes and books and patterns and magazine articles that she writes and that sell like hotcakes.......just like all the royalties from your published stuff, right? It's all social media's fault - Damm Kardashians!


Haha


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> I used to be nice..I tried to be nice...I will try to be nice again..caraap!


What is nice to one is not nice to another. So why worry 'bout it?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> What is nice to one is not nice to another. So why worry 'bout it?


I don't. As long as I don't owe someone money I'm good with all their assessments of me. And once I pay them off watch out.

OH Good morning Misellen how are you today.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I don't. As long as I don't owe someone money I'm good with all their assessments of me. And once I pay them off watch out.
> 
> OH Good morning Misellen how are you today.


I'm good Windy and I see your in good form these days :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> I'm good Windy and I see your in good form these days :lol:


Just exercising, practice, practice, and more practice. Trying to be PERFECT. LOL


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

the book will be a hit, and I am sure will have to go to a second printing within minutes of it being released. I hope I am not too late to get my name on the list for one of the first autographed ones.

I have spent quite a while catching up today - lots of laughs and head shaking over some posts


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> the book will be a hit, and I am sure will have to go to a second printing within minutes of it being released. I hope I am not too late to get my name on the list for one of the first autographed ones.
> 
> I have spent quite a while catching up today - lots of laughs and head shaking over some posts


Kinda fun in it's own way....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Just exercising, practice, practice, and more practice. Trying to be PERFECT. LOL


Your doing well LOL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> Your doing well LOL


I try.......


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Beachkc said:


> It would be nice if the usual discussion would take itself off to one of the many threads in the A***c where it is ever ongoing,so the intentions of the OP can proceed on this thread.


Hey guys, I have to agree with Beach on this one. I am also interested in the topic and I think it would be nice if it could stay on Main and be useful to all. OK?


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It took a few reads and adding white space as GC did. I'm waiting to see what donmaur comes up with after Thanksgiving. In the meantime, I'll have to get someone to measure me! Or, I can measure him, and make him the sweater he's been hounding me for for the last 44 years. (I've yet to see a written pattern that takes into account a man's protruding rounded belly! I have heard that short rows can do the trick.) Better yet, he's the smaller, so there'll be fewer stitches to knit!


O gawd, J-J, you've done it again! :XD:

As to the rounded belly: since we know we can account for a rounded chest, there has to be a way to do one lower, right?


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

mopgenorth said:


> Congrats! Even on the worst of days, there is nothing better than being Grandma (IMHO).[/quote
> 
> Is she cute or what? And does she know it? Ya think? ;-)


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Chesneys said:


> Hey guys, I have to agree with Beach on this one. I am also interested in the topic and I think it would be nice if it could stay on Main and be useful to all. OK?


You're welcome in the Attic.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not hereabouts. That would be an obstetrician/gynecologist, a.k.a. ob/gyn.
> I thought that Family practitioner and General practitioner were different terms for a doctor who is _not_ a specialist of any kind and who would see/treat all members of the family from newborn through decrepit elderly, _and_ refer to the appropriate specialist as needed.


That's the way it is in Alberta


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> You're welcome in the Attic.


I'm in the Attic. Have been since it's inception. It just seems to me this is a subject of general interest and it might be of the most benefit to all members to let it stay that way.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Mercygirl76 said:


> As I posted, comprehension/spelling are not everyone's strong suit. Perhaps all was not understood.... :twisted:


More likely was not read past the first three lines. If that.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

yes I am offering a working class cant do it through designer1234 any more so just look for the same topic when we get into pattern drafting I will talk about top down bottom up side to side and other neat things thanks for your suggestions everyone I don't profess to be the total expert so thanks for any contributions


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

donmaur said:


> yes I am offering a working class cant do it through designer1234 any more so just look for the same topic when we get into pattern drafting I will talk about top down bottom up side to side and other neat things thanks for your suggestions everyone I don't profess to be the total expert so thanks for any contributions


I will be paying attention to this. Thank you.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like an interesting topic and lesson-I'll be waiting for the next installment! Oh,and the wine suggestion was perfect. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

donmaur said:


> yes I am offering a working class cant do it through designer1234 any more so just look for the same topic when we get into pattern drafting I will talk about top down bottom up side to side and other neat things thanks for your suggestions everyone I don't profess to be the total expert so thanks for any contributions


Thanks for the update; will be watching for the class!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

donmaur said:


> yes I am offering a working class cant do it through designer1234 any more so just look for the same topic when we get into pattern drafting I will talk about top down bottom up side to side and other neat things thanks for your suggestions everyone I don't profess to be the total expert so thanks for any contributions


Oh I am so glad to read this. I was afraid that you may have changed your mind about doing the class. I am really looking forward to it. Please give us a heads-up when you are about to start. Thank you, in advance.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Glad I didn't miss it. Have been looking forward to it and thank you for taking the time to do it.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

donmaur said:


> yes I am offering a working class cant do it through designer1234 any more so just look for the same topic when we get into pattern drafting I will talk about top down bottom up side to side and other neat things thanks for your suggestions everyone I don't profess to be the total expert so thanks for any contributions


Thanks, donmaur, I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> Glad I didn't miss it. Have been looking forward to it and thank you for taking the time to do it.


I just found her next lesson on a post called taking measurements ll. Take a look.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> I just found her next lesson on a post called taking measurements ll. Take a look.


Thank you so much.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> Thank you so much.


No problem. You are welcome. I know there are interested people, and I hope they can find it to follow along.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> I just found her next lesson on a post called taking measurements ll. Take a look.


I took a Look but who is He :?: :?: :?:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

grandmann said:


> A took a Look but who is He :?: :?: :?:


Lack of formatting makes it hard to read.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> No problem. You are welcome. I know there are interested people, and I hope they can find it to follow along.


Can you post a link? I searched a couple of different ways, but was unable to find it.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Artbarn said:


> Can you post a link? I searched a couple of different ways, but was unable to find it.


That is what I see so far.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374476-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-375585-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-375590-1.html


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

bostonbean2 said:


> That is what I see so far.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374476-1.html
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bean. I've bookmarked these.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

donmaur said:


> yes I am offering a working class cant do it through designer1234 any more so just look for the same topic when we get into pattern drafting I will talk about top down bottom up side to side and other neat things thanks for your suggestions everyone I don't profess to be the total expert so thanks for any contributions


Sounds great to me...looking forward to it, specially side to side. This will be the first class for me, not enough time while I was working.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> I am looking forward to the continuation of your post. Please don't let anyone else try to intimidate you. This has happened before. Some people think they are perfect and don't need any assistance. Most people are willing to read and maybe learn something new. Happy Thanksgiving.


NOTE:
Donmaur was supposed to be doing a workshop for us, but due to personal reasons Illness related,she was unable to do so while the workshops were still open. She is one of our previous teachers and is full of knowledge. I would ask that you read her information, and I know she will answer any questions you may have. Have fun, Donmaur-

It would be great if you treat this as a KAL. _ If for some reason we are able to reopen the workshops she will be one of our first teachers. At this point it doesn't look promising but if that changes we will let you know_.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm not sure what you are trying to say/offer here..... Looking for sympathy/understanding or just venting?
> 
> I don't drink wine. I have never knitted a garment that did not fit exactly as I intended whether a written pattern or my own design.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bostonbean2 That is what I see so far[/color said:


> .
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374476-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what you are trying to say/offer here..... Looking for sympathy/understanding or just venting?
> ...


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what you are trying to say/offer here..... Looking for sympathy/understanding or just venting?
> ...


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

disgo said:


> *Designer1234*:
> Since you are personally familiar with donmaur and can vouch for her teaching skills, then perhaps you could show her how to post such information in the appropriate tab on KP, User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials.
> 
> It is nice of her after her illness to offer up standard manufacturing ways of taking standardized measurements that are available in all how-to-books with this subject in them. It is then up to the reader to decide whether this will meet their needs as many on Main are asking for more personal fitting issues not covered in a technique that only works for up to a size 10-12 in the old industry standards with no variation from the standard 6 inch difference between bust and waist measurement and a possible 8 inch difference from waist to hip.
> ...


Perhaps.. YOU..should give a class..instead of being critical??
I believe we may be given a jumping off place, which we then can expand on.

If you would like to offer a class maybe some would join, maybe not.

Thank you donamaur.. I will be following you and taking notes, as I don't have time to actually work on a sweater at this time. 
Thank you for offering aa class and taking time to pass your knowledge on.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> Perhaps.. YOU..should give a class..instead of being critical??
> I believe we may be given a jumping off place, which we then can expand on.
> 
> If you would like to offer a class maybe some would join, maybe not.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Perhaps.. YOU..should give a class..instead of being critical??
> I believe we may be given a jumping off place, which we then can expand on.
> 
> If you would like to offer a class maybe some would join, maybe not.
> ...


 :thumbup: Spot on, you said what i thought


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Disgo, I would love the chance to take Donamaur's class, so please don't tear it apart before it even starts. I am very interested in seeing what she has to say, and I am also very much able to make up my own mind about what will be beneficial to me. I hope you are feeling better, but being mean certainly won't help you, or us. Thank you.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Perhaps.. YOU..should give a class..instead of being critical??
> I believe we may be given a jumping off place, which we then can expand on.
> 
> If you would like to offer a class maybe some would join, maybe not.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

disgo said:


> *Designer1234*:
> ------------------
> I didn't copy your post as I found it arrogant and over bearing.
> 
> ...


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Perhaps.. YOU..should give a class..instead of being critical??
> I believe we may be given a jumping off place, which we then can expand on.
> 
> If you would like to offer a class maybe some would join, maybe not.
> ...


Sorry you take my comments as critical as it shows you have closed your mind which I did not. Nothing wrong with offering classes but there is already a tab for that.

Many KP member have taken note of my frequent comments on topics and even file them for future reference. I can tell you I was educated in pattern drafting along with fitting and custom work many will never get as all those programs no longer exist. I could do like my predecessors and not share the "trade secrets" if you like as I do not need to. I do teach classes and have since '72 at university level. Sorry you missed out.

You need to inquire before making judgments of others as you would then know I did custom made garments for what everyone calls full figures and I called normal women. I had one very devoted customer that had an upper arm measurement that was larger then my hips so how would you make a sleeve cap for that as her torso was more proportionate to her actual size? You said it right when you said "jumping off" but you did not mention you can get the same information from any how to book and if they can not afford them they are available at any library around the world. I know people have become electronic dependent but long before there were things called reference books that I learned from since all my craft knowledge was self taught with commercial experience to fine tune it. I am not an expert but a constant learner as I have learned much from KP and other members here and hope you too learn to do the same and not depend on one persons knowledge or techniques as someone new will come along an blow them all out of the water. Like me being lied too that you can only knit with two pins when there is no need for even one. If you have been following me this would be perfectly clear and if not then keep drawing pictures on the cave ceilings (that was intentional as your comments were).


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> disgo said:
> 
> 
> > *Designer1234*:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We are not a University --we are a group of women who help each other. Some of us have never held knitting needles in our hands until recently. Others are not that experienced, others are very experienced, we all help each other, we don't lecture each other. I see on another thread you are being very very helpful, which is great. But on this thread you were not helpful at all. Yes, you can join in and say what you wish, but not everyone has to agree that your way is necessary at the stage that is being expressed here. It is general knowledge, not advanced work. That is all I am going to say to you about this. 

I just hope donmaur will listen to the many members who really like how she is helping them. 
--------------------
donmaur, will you answer my pm if you get a chance??? Shirley


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

disgo said:


> Sorry you take my comments as critical as it shows you have closed your mind which I did not. Nothing wrong with offering classes but there is already a tab for that.
> 
> Many KP member have taken note of my frequent comments on topics and even file them for future reference. I can tell you I was educated in pattern drafting along with fitting and custom work many will never get as all those programs no longer exist. I could do like my predecessors and not share the "trade secrets" if you like as I do not need to. I do teach classes and have since '72 at university level. Sorry you missed out.
> 
> You need to inquire before making judgments of others as you would then know I did custom made garments for what everyone calls full figures and I called normal women. I had one very devoted customer that had an upper arm measurement that was larger then my hips so how would you make a sleeve cap for that as her torso was more proportionate to her actual size? You said it right when you said "jumping off" but you did not mention you can get the same information from any how to book and if they can not afford them they are available at any library around the world. I know people have become electronic dependent but long before there were things called reference books that I learned from since all my craft knowledge was self taught with commercial experience to fine tune it. I am not an expert but a constant learner as I have learned much from KP and other members here and hope you too learn to do the same and not depend on one persons knowledge or techniques as someone new will come along an blow them all out of the water. Like me being lied too that you can only knit with two pins when there is no need for even one. If you have been following me this would be perfectly clear and if not then keep drawing pictures on the cave ceilings (that was intentional as your comments were).


I happen to agree that this whole mess would have been avoided IF the OP had chosen to post under the correct heading.

No where in her post did she offer upcoming class info, dates or even where to find the class information or a class schedule.

I realize no one is perfect, but when organizing classes, tutorials or instructions, the post should go into the appropriate category. I am not even subscribed to the class section, so I wouldn't have seen this post (nor anyone else not interested in classes on KP).

I am surprised Admin did not move the topic to the proper section, but an educated guess would say Admin also found this post confusing.

This was a vague, confusing post that appeared in MAIN, the section usually utilized to ask questions.

Main
This is where we talk about anything related to knitting or crochet.

User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials
Educational knitting and crochet material uploaded by users.

A note to those who teach/attend classes.... The announcements, details, info. For classes would best be posted under the User-Submitted Section to avoid confusion in the future. I have no clue who is in charge of the classes, or I would send a PM addressing this.

I have previously apologized to the OP for my confusion.

PS. I see she is still posting the class information in MAIN. I have never before seen class instructions in Main..... Not sure why this is the case with THIS particular class!?!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-375585-1.html

Her third similar post was ALSO met with confusion AND posted in MAIN with NO mention of class, schedules or lessons!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-375590-1.html

In this post, members are trying to HELP HER by posting links FOR her... Similar to what I (and others) did here!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Things get posted in the perceived 'wrong section' all the time.
What is the big deal?
If one does not understand what the topic posting is about --- just move on to the next unread topic. Easy Peasy.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

.


donmaur said:


> So you have a pattern you like you have dutifully knitted your swatch and you knit the garment try it on it fits like a sack another garment to give away.
> 
> If you were lucky by the way the pattern did not have a mistake in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

A Topic Of Discussion ------- Maybe Not An Actual Class.
And The Topic Titles Says It All.

Easy Peasy --- One Can Move On To Another Topic If Topic Opened Is Confusing Or Not Understood.
Designer Had Already Explained.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> A Topic Of Discussion ------- Maybe Not An Actual Class.
> 
> Easy Peasy --- One Can Move On To Another Topic If Topic Opened Is Confusing Or Not Understood.
> Designer Had Already Explained.


But she says she IS posting a class.....

yes I am offering a working class cant do it through designer1234 any more so just look for the same topic when we get into pattern drafting I will talk about top down bottom up side to side and other neat things thanks for your suggestions everyone I don't profess to be the total expert so thanks for any contributions

donmaur

No mention of name of class, where to look for class, how to sign up for class, or any information ON where to FIND the class.

As I said.... I have never participated in a class, but this seems to be a very odd way to announce a class... With no further information/dates/location of class?!?!?!?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> A Topic Of Discussion ------- Maybe Not An Actual Class.
> And The Topic Titles Says It All.
> 
> Easy Peasy --- One Can Move On To Another Topic If Topic Opened Is Confusing Or Not Understood.
> Designer Had Already Explained.


I suppose when you already know EVERYTHING and you have NO INTENTION TO PARTICIPATE, it really doesn't matter how the class is announced does it?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

=====================================
Okay, you have both had your say. I have no intention of repeating your post. lets leave it at that. I am hoping to come up with something that will solve the problems that should satisfy those who are quite happy with what she has said and posted. I am just waiting to hear from her.

'Donmaur nor I , or anyone else, has to justify the way she offered to help people. You have both said your piece. now lets leave it alone. please.

By the way amy. The workshop section has been closed for over a year. There are kals going on all over main, and you know it.

Once I have talked to donmaur, I hope to be able to announce that we will hold the class on the workshops as I have just received agreement from admin to reopen them. I will be holding one organized class per month starting in the new year.

* I am hoping the Donmaur will accept my offer to be the first class in 2016*

I had told her as mentioned previously that due to health reasons I had had to close the workshops,and so thanks you you I am offering her the first class of 2016. They are a section which is managed by two of us and I am hoping prismaticr will again join me. They are not KALS which is really what donmaur was trying to do here before this 'mess' as you call it. Which by the way you are a major contributor to. I don't wish to discuss or answer any more of your 'helpful' posts.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> okay, you have both had your say. lets leave it at that. I am hoping to come up with something that will solve the problems that should satisfy those who are quite happy with what she has said and posted. I am just waiting to hear from her.
> 
> 'Donmaur nor I , or anyone else, has to justify the way she offered to help people. You have both said your piece. now lets leave it alone. please.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks galaxycraft. I am waiting to hear from donmaur. If she agrees I will set up a managed workshop which will be run like those previously on the workshop section and which are locked and available to all our members to read and refer to.

I have been thinking about starting them up again. She is a dear friend who has gone through a huge amount this past 2 years and I am honored if she will be our first teacher. I will let you all know as soon as I hear from her, exactly how we will do this. Shirley

I would suggest that you all watch for a "WORKSHOP HAPPENINGS" which will be posted from the workshop section. I am not sure whether admin will allow me to post much here as they don't like two sections to overlap.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks galaxycraft. I am waiting to hear from donmaur. If she agrees I will set up a managed workshop which will be run like those previously on the workshop section and which are not locked and available to all our members to read and refer to. I have been thinking about starting them up again. She is a dear friend who has gone through a huge amount this past 2 years and I am honored if she will be our first teacher. I will let you all know as soon as I hear from her, exactly how we will do this. Shirley


Great Shirley!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Great Shirley!


Thanks Katsch. I know you are familiar with the workshops. just pass the word ladies, as I will likely have to send all my posts from the Workshop section in the future.

I am glad to do this . So ideas for classes will also be appreciated. just pm me with 'suggestions' as a heading if you have any ideas for classes.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Katsch. I know you are familiar with the workshops. just pass the word ladies, as I will likely have to send all my posts from the Workshop section in the future.
> 
> I am glad to do this . So ideas for classes will also be appreciated. just pm me with 'suggestions' as a heading if you have any ideas for classes.


Thank you, Shirley. I was so afraid that the negativity expressed (again) by two people, who don't even have a horse in this race, might discourage Donmaur from continuing. So glad to see I was wrong. Keep us posted.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> But she says she IS posting a class.....
> 
> yes I am offering a working class cant do it through designer1234 any more so just look for the same topic when we get into pattern drafting I will talk about top down bottom up side to side and other neat things thanks for your suggestions everyone I don't profess to be the total expert so thanks for any contributions
> 
> ...


I think that you wouldn't make a very good student amy. You know far to much to accept ideas from others. It was working very well, and if donmaur agrees it will work even better. As she won't be hassled at all by anyone. Enough!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think that you wouldn't make a very good student amy. You know far to much to accept ideas from others. It was working very well, and if donmaur agrees it will work even better. As she won't be hassled at all by anyone. Enough!!


I agree.... I would NOT make a good student.... I wouldn't have a clue where to find the class nor when to start looking for it!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree.... I would NOT make a good student.... I wouldn't have a clue where to find the class nor when to start looks my for it!


Looks like you had --- as you had posted the links to the present ones.
The Topic Posts Are PROPERLY Titled.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree.... I would NOT make a good student.... I wouldn't have a clue where to find the class nor when to start looking for it!


dnr


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Yup - dnr - just wants to stir.

See you all on the flip side.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I suppose when you already know EVERYTHING and you have NO INTENTION TO PARTICIPATE, it really doesn't matter how the class is announced does it?


I agree, unless it is to cause problems.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> What is wrong with you? How is offering helpful suggestions "irritating" others?


Okay - here I go. You are here stirring because you don't like a lot of us who are taking donmaurs suggestions.

You picked the wrong person. She has spent the last 2 years fighting for her life. She managed to pull through unbelievable pain and worry and anxiety. Prior to her surgeries, (many of them), she was booked to do a class.

When I got sick I had to stop the workshops. meanwhile a month or two ago, she came back on line. Up until then none of her friends knew whether she had even survived the dreadful surgeries and treatments. I was so glad to hear from her that I cried. So did many of us.

She wanted to do a workshop but I had to tell her I had closed them. She decided to help people on line. I am so angry at you Amy - who are you to pick apart someone elses posts. You came here to pick a fight and harrass her because people you dont like are posting here. You can't stand it that others have good friends here.

I will not allow you to hassle her any more. I am hoping you haven't driven her away, as she certainly isn't very well, and who would be willing to put up with your overbearing nastiness?

I will give her a place where she can enjoy life by doing what she loves to do -- helping others learn what is available, and basic ideas for how to adjust clothes. I don't have her phone number but I will post all over KP until I find a way to reach her if I have to. She is wanting to teach -- she will teach if I have any say in it. You are out of it. leave her alone and go and do your thing. Keep your overbearing opinions to yourself.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Okay - here I go. You are here stirring because you don't like a lot of us who are taking donmaurs suggestions.
> 
> You picked the wrong person. She has spent the last 2 years fighting for her life. She managed to pull through unbelievable pain and worry and anxiety. Prior to her surgeries, (many of them), she was booked to do a class.
> 
> ...


You do realize you are quoting my comment from the first couple of pages when I had no idea who this person is or what she was asking for here.

I have no interest in harassing anyone... Just pointed out that if this is the method used to teach classes here on KP.... It is a little confusing!

No need to get all upset/nasty.... Seriously. I have no idea what is going on in your life, your health, hers or anyone else on KP... Nor you mine.

I wish her and you well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Thank you, Shirley. I was so afraid that the negativity expressed (again) by two people, who don't even have a horse in this race, might discourage Donmaur from continuing. So glad to see I was wrong. Keep us posted.


I hope you are wrong. I pm'd her yesterday but she hasn't answered. I will be some ticked if they have driven her off.

I will try to see if I can reach her. If anyone sees one of her posts, tell her to please answer my pm. I am sure she would like to teach a workshop but I have to be able to let her know about it. I don't think it was that intentional of disco, as she is helpful often on the threads.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> You do realize you are quoting my comment from the first couple of pages when I had no idea who this person is or what she was asking for here.
> 
> I have no interest in harassing anyone... Just pointed out that if this is the method used to teach classes here on KP.... It is a little confusing!
> 
> ...


Then stay away!!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

IAmMe said:


> Shirley, we all know you hate Amy.
> 
> In this case, you are WAAAAAAY over-reacting.
> 
> ...


Bye Bye Troll Lisa ---


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Bye Bye Troll Lisa ---


Another one night stand.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Another one night stand.


Becoming a stalker of AK's posts herself. Pfffttttt.
Lisa needs to find another outlet/inlet in life.
But a troll is a troll is a troll --- by whatever name it chooses since 3 years ago. Pffttttt.... :roll:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:roll: :roll: Pffttt --- :roll: :roll:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Please, do tell the OP that there are many people who are interested in her class and we will look for her postings.... no matter what section. Thank you.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks galaxycraft. I am waiting to hear from donmaur. If she agrees I will set up a managed workshop which will be run like those previously on the workshop section and which are locked and available to all our members to read and refer to.
> 
> I have been thinking about starting them up again. She is a dear friend who has gone through a huge amount this past 2 years and I am honored if she will be our first teacher. I will let you all know as soon as I hear from her, exactly how we will do this. Shirley
> 
> I would suggest that you all watch for a "WORKSHOP HAPPENINGS" which will be posted from the workshop section. I am not sure whether admin will allow me to post much here as they don't like two sections to overlap.


Good on you!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Good on you!!


Thankyou. I try. I think the workshops are the only safe place for someone to try and teach nowadays. We will see what happens.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

IAmMe said:


> And a JealousBiddy is a JealousBiddy, by whatever third-grade level of spelling and grammar level she 'choses' to stay.


Amyknits changed the day of her birth (which used to be in October) to today...my birthday!

She can say dec. 3rd is her birthday all she wants, but why did it used to be in October???? Who is obsessed with biddies?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Okay - here I go. You are here stirring because you don't like a lot of us who are taking donmaurs suggestions.
> 
> You picked the wrong person. She has spent the last 2 years fighting for her life. She managed to pull through unbelievable pain and worry and anxiety. Prior to her surgeries, (many of them), she was booked to do a class.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

You are probably right.
Or should that read tight..it seaks its own language, with a speech impediment.

I am following the information given by donmaur. 
My health is a priority right now, so if I don't post, please be assured I support you and everyone trying so hard to do the right things for the right reasons.

Be aware, where ever SPA stirs, the topic is deleted, so if I may offer a suggestion..ignore her...I would hate to see this topic lost in space..to many are interested in the learning process. If it gets sent to the upper chambers, it may not be found by a lot of folks. Let it stay where more can read and find it..of course, no one has to do this, it is merely a suggestion, and observation..


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Becoming a stalker of AK's posts herself. Pfffttttt.
> Lisa needs to find another outlet/inlet in life.
> But a troll is a troll is a troll --- by whatever name it choses since 3 years ago. Pffttttt.... :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Amyknits changed the day of her birth (which used to be in October) to today...my birthday!
> 
> She can say dec. 3rd is her birthday all she wants, but why did it used to be in October???? Who is obsessed with biddies?


This is a sad case Shannon.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> Amyknits changed the day of her birth (which used to be in October) to today...my birthday!
> 
> She can say dec. 3rd is her birthday all she wants, but why did it used to be in October???? Who is obsessed with biddies?


I think there is one showing the October birthday. I have to find it. And before any statements are made, the reason for screenshots is to show proof of her lies.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

bostonbean2 said:


> I think there is one showing the October birthday. I have to find it. And before any statements are made, the reason for screenshots is to show proof of her lies.


Found it.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Why? When You are responding to a troll where the posts are going to be deleted - and yours will remain.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Found it.


Hold on to it! Sad and pitiful.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Hold on to it! Sad and pitiful.


Really sad...
Good find Bean.

Lesson learned...do not post on a thread that she starts, it always shows her at her worst, then gets deleted so she can call others liars.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Found it.


poor thing doesn't know when she was hatched. maybe oct. and found under a rock Dec. 3.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

deshka said:


> poor thing doesn't know when she was hatched. maybe oct. and found under a rock Dec. 3.


And no where near the sun.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

In order to avoid further problems I will not post again here until I hear from donmaur.

I hope admin will not send this thread to the attic. Designer1234

She is in no way responsible in any way for what has transpired here. Thank you.

I hope others will do the same until we can sort out whether there will be a new workshop where she can teach . Thankyou.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> And no where near the sun.


Or too near the sun, and fried what passes for a brain.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Or too near the sun, and fried what passes for a brain.


I think the petrie dish got stuck at the back of the fridge.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

chickkie said:


> the book will be a hit, and I am sure will have to go to a second printing within minutes of it being released. I hope I am not too late to get my name on the list for one of the first autographed ones.
> 
> I have spent quite a while catching up today - lots of laughs and head shaking over some posts


It has been an interesting day, Chickkie-- want to teach another class when you get home? think about it. Maybe felting, or pretty well whatever you want.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It has been an interesting day, Chickkie-- want to teach another class when you get home? think about it. Maybe felting, or pretty well whatever you want.


I will think about that for sure!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Okay - here I go. You are here stirring because you don't like a lot of us who are taking donmaurs suggestions.
> 
> You picked the wrong person. She has spent the last 2 years fighting for her life. She managed to pull through unbelievable pain and worry and anxiety. Prior to her surgeries, (many of them), she was booked to do a class.
> 
> ...


Bravo.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> Amyknits changed the day of her birth (which used to be in October) to today...my birthday!
> 
> She can say dec. 3rd is her birthday all she wants, but why did it used to be in October???? Who is obsessed with biddies?


Who knows why she does anything she does. But enough about her. Happy Birthday to you, Shannon!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Found it.


Columbus Day??? That means, assuming she grew up in the USA, she never had to attend school on her birthday ... also assuming that the date's her real birthday. Let's see ... August 2015, minus 30 years married = August 1985, minus age 18 at time of marriage = 1987 ... So born on October 12, 1986. Always assuming that the original date was true and all the other information posted about age at marriage, duration thereof are true. Not necessarily true - any of it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Okay - here I go. You are here stirring because you don't like a lot of us who are taking donmaurs suggestions.
> 
> You picked the wrong person. She has spent the last 2 years fighting for her life. She managed to pull through unbelievable pain and worry and anxiety. Prior to her surgeries, (many of them), she was booked to do a class.
> 
> ...


Kudos, Shirley!! Great speech!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> Who knows why she does anything she does. But enough about her. Happy Birthday to you, Shannon!


Happy Birthday from me too!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Hilarious and great visual


No good for me - this Canadian doesn't know the full Declaration of Indpendence. I can sing Oh Canada though, or the Maple Leaf Forever.

00ps! I am getting tired. Thought I was on another thread. sorry ladies.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I use an extension cord..so I can plug in all my measurements


Would you like to teach an extension cord workshop???


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> No good for me - this Canadian doesn't know the full Declaration of Independence. I can sing Oh Canada though, or the Maple Leaf Forever.
> 
> One thing the troll did call me "Canadian polite", that is something bad??? hmm


No, it's what Canadians abroad are known for, just as Americans abroad are known for being anything _but_ - especially when soused and in a public place.

Before anyone says anything, I'm an American by birth and upbringing. Unfortunately, I've seen more than one of my countrymen make an ass of himself in public while in a very inebriated state. Everyone around me (Beirut, Lebanon January 1970) said that that's the way that kind of American behaved. Sad.

For what it's worth, I _still_ don't know all the words to Oh, Canada, but I can still sing - off key - the Star Spangled Banner, My Country 'Tis of Thee, and America the Beautiful. I can probably still recite the Pledge of Allegiance, too.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Would you like to teach an extension cord workshop???


Well..I would, but am writing all my tips and tricks in a book..soon to be published..care for a copy?? I am interested in this class to add to my knowledge base..keep us posted on what and where and when.

Thank you for becoming involved as the workshops are valuable, and am grateful for the Bavarian workshop, as that will be my next baby blanket for !my charity.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> Who knows why she does anything she does. But enough about her. Happy Birthday to you, Shannon!


Thank you, Linda. I'm just realizing what's going on and I want to respect Shirley's wishes to keep this a helpful thread. 😊


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Happy Birthday from me too!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, it's what Canadians abroad are known for, just as Americans abroad are known for being anything _but_ - especially when soused and in a public place.
> 
> Before anyone says anything, I'm an American by birth and upbringing. Unfortunately, I've seen more than one of my countrymen make an ass of himself in public while in a very inebriated state. Everyone around me (Beirut, Lebanon January 1970) said that that's the way that kind of American behaved. Sad.
> 
> For what it's worth, I _still_ don't know all the words to Oh, Canada, but I can still sing - off key - the Star Spangled Banner, My Country 'Tis of Thee, and America the Beautiful. I can probably still recite the Pledge of Allegiance, too.


When all the hoo-hah was going on about Obama not placing his hand over his heart, but rather standing respectfully during the USA national anthem, I asked my Canadian DIL how Canadians handled the custom. She said she didn't know of any specific recommendations, but mostly they waved their beer cups around and sang Oh Canada at the top of their lungs! :mrgreen:

I'll vote for that.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

bostonbean2 said:


> That is what I see so far.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374476-1.html
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bean. Bookmarked!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Shannon, hope you have enjoyed your day.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> =====================================
> 
> I have just received agreement from admin to reopen them. I will be holding one organized class per month starting in the new year.
> 
> Hooray! The workshops were one of the most valuable areas of KP and I'm so happy admin has decided to reopen. Thanks, Designer1234!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

altogirl said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > =====================================
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Chesneys said:


> When all the hoo-hah was going on about Obama not placing his hand over his heart, but rather standing respectfully during the USA national anthem, I asked my Canadian DIL how Canadians handled the custom. She said she didn't know of any specific recommendations, but mostly they waved their beer cups around and sang Oh Canada at the top of their lungs! :mrgreen:
> 
> I'll vote for that.


It's been known to happen, especially at football or hockey games. We are quite normal most of the time. I think it is a great country and am happy I was born here. Spent winters in the States and loved them, but home is home.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Designer1234 said:


> It's been known to happen, especially at football or hockey games. We are quite normal most of the time. I think it is a great country and am happy I was born here. Spent winters in the States and loved them, but home is home.


Indeed it is.

Glad the workshops will be reopening, Shirley. Looking forward to them!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm not sure what you are trying to say/offer here..... Looking for sympathy/understanding or just venting?
> 
> I don't drink wine. I have never knitted a garment that did not fit exactly as I intended whether a written pattern or my own design.
> 
> ...


What the "F" is wrong with you Amy, why this response? You are a nasty being and continually look to start with folk. I believe you owe the OP an apology. I've only seen this thread today and just a few comments down you've already started your disgusting drama. You are dispicable. Start your own knitting forum, invite whomever you want to join just get out of here.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

randado said:


> What the "F" is wrong with you Amy, why this response? You are a nasty being and continually look to start with folk. I believe you owe the OP an apology. I've only seen this thread today and just a few comments down you've already started your disgusting drama. You are dispicable. Start your own knitting forum, invite whomever you want to join just get out of here.


Good Morning Randi!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

randado said:


> What the "F" is wrong with you Amy, why this response? You are a nasty being and continually look to start with folk. I believe you owe the OP an apology. I've only seen this thread today and just a few comments down you've already started your disgusting drama. You are dispicable. Start your own knitting forum, invite whomever you want to join just get out of here.


We all had this reaction and it was on Thanksgiving too. Never a charitable word from her.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

randado said:


> What the "F" is wrong with you Amy, why this response? You are a nasty being and continually look to start with folk. I believe you owe the OP an apology. I've only seen this thread today and just a few comments down you've already started your disgusting drama. You are dispicable. Start your own knitting forum, invite whomever you want to join just get out of here.


A bit late to the party..... Reading page one and replying on page 36!?!?! I wonder what is wrong with YOU!

Misunderstanding noted and apology issued, FYI! Had you cared to read before spouting off!

Now go wipe that egg off your face!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

randado said:


> What the "F" is wrong with you Amy, why this response? You are a nasty being and continually look to start with folk. I believe you owe the OP an apology. I've only seen this thread today and just a few comments down you've already started your disgusting drama. You are dispicable. Start your own knitting forum, invite whomever you want to join just get out of here.


Randi, I see that Miss Amy has responded to you. Let me just mention, what you will obviously see yourself if you read on further, that at no place did she apologize to anyone. On page four she tried to explain her confusion, always worried about herself, but at no time was there any apology to Donmaur, just a veiled criticism about the way the post was written. I don't think the word sorry is in her vocabulary. I am looking forward to Donmaur's class, as many are. Hope you can join us.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, it's what Canadians abroad are known for, just as Americans abroad are known for being anything _but_ - especially when soused and in a public place.
> 
> Before anyone says anything, I'm an American by birth and upbringing. Unfortunately, I've seen more than one of my countrymen make an ass of himself in public while in a very inebriated state. Everyone around me (Beirut, Lebanon January 1970) said that that's the way that kind of American behaved. Sad.
> 
> For what it's worth, I _still_ don't know all the words to Oh, Canada, but I can still sing - off key - the Star Spangled Banner, My Country 'Tis of Thee, and America the Beautiful. I can probably still recite the Pledge of Allegiance, too.


Only thing about polite . . . . when I lived on the east coast, we used to get a large number of Quebec folks vacationing. They were invariably rude - literally shoving to the front of the lines when checking out or waiting for a table, grabbing merchandise away from you if they wanted what you had. Montreal folks, mainly. When you heard that french accent, you knew you were in for a battle.

The "other" Canadians I have met have always been a pleasure.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

lil rayma said:


> Randi, I see that Miss Amy has responded to you. Let me just mention, what you will obviously see yourself if you read on further, that at no place did she apologize to anyone. On page four she tried to explain her confusion, always worried about herself, but at no time was there any apology to Donmaur, just a veiled criticism about the way the post was written. I don't think the word sorry is in her vocabulary. I am looking forward to Donmaur's class, as many are. Hope you can join us.


I would absolutely love and benefit from Donmaur's class offering. What a great class idea. BTW, although I don't post much I do visit KP daily and quite familiar with "her" ongoing manic posts. Thanks for responding though. 🙂


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Original


AmyKnits said:


> A bit late to the party..... Reading page one and replying on page 36!
> 
> Misunderstanding noted and apology issued, FYI!
> 
> Now go wipe that egg off your face!


1st Edit


AmyKnits said:


> A bit late to the party..... Reading page one and replying on page 36!
> 
> Misunderstanding noted and apology issued, FYI! Had you cared to read before spouting off!
> 
> Now go wipe that egg off your face!


2nd edit


AmyKnits said:


> A bit late to the party..... Reading page one and replying on page 36!?!?! I wonder what is wrong with YOU!
> 
> Misunderstanding noted and apology issued, FYI! Had you cared to read before spouting off!
> 
> Now go wipe that egg off your face!


Editing just made it worse ... quit while ahead (digging hole but not too deep) would be a better plan.

..............

See everyone on the flip side.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

vjh1530 said:


> Only thing about polite . . . . when I lived on the east coast, we used to get a large number of Quebec folks vacationing. They were invariably rude - literally shoving to the front of the lines when checking out or waiting for a table, grabbing merchandise away from you if they wanted what you had. Montreal folks, mainly. When you heard that french accent, you knew you were in for a battle.
> 
> The "other" Canadians I have met have always been a pleasure.


I know the Canadians from Montreal have a bad reputation in parts of Maine where they vacation a lot. I wonder if they are from France and I'll explain. Have been to France, have relatives there and never experienced any pushing or shoving. I really didn't go to places where there are long lines.

I had relatives from France visit that brought along a lady friend. At Disney World the lady friend was amazed at how respectful Americans were. She couldn't believe there was no pushing and shoving and what she heard about Americans was not true. I asked what she meant and she told me in France they push and shove when in lines.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

randado said:


> I would absolutely love and benefit from Donmaur's class offering. What a great class idea. BTW, although I don't post much I do visit KP daily and quite familiar with "her" ongoing manic posts. Thanks for responding though. 🙂


Me too Randi and many others will be watching. Glad your in!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Please stop. I would hate for this to go to the upper chambers. To many NEED this information, and if it turns nasty..it is subject to disappear.

The more that see it for the workshop info..the better.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Please stop. I would hate for this to go to the upper chambers. To many NEED this information, and if it turns nasty..it is subject to disappear.
> 
> The more that see it for the workshop info..the better.
> 
> Thanks ladies!


Noted and respected. Thank you!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> I know the Canadians from Montreal have a bad reputation in parts of Maine where they vacation a lot. I wonder if they are from France and I'll explain. Have been to France, have relatives there and never experienced any pushing or shoving. I really didn't go to places where there are long lines.
> 
> I had relatives from France visit that brought along a lady friend. At Disney World the lady friend was amazed at how respectful Americans were. She couldn't believe there was no pushing and shoving and what she heard about Americans was not true. I asked what she meant and she told me in France they push and shove when in lines.


Interesting thought.

I will say I have watched some get into their cars after watching them act out in the store and their license plates read "Quebec". I have also had the local merchants tell me they dread when they would come into their shops. I am sure it is not everyone from that province, but enough to get a reputation.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Please stop. I would hate for this to go to the upper chambers. To many NEED this information, and if it turns nasty..it is subject to disappear.
> 
> The more that see it for the workshop info..the better.
> 
> Thanks ladies!


Sorry. I should have known better. I do want this thread to continue.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Please stop. I would hate for this to go to the upper chambers. To many NEED this information, and if it turns nasty..it is subject to disappear.
> 
> The more that see it for the workshop info..the better.
> 
> Thanks ladies!


Designer1234 here. I would ask you all to let the problems go as fortunate1 has requested.

We will let everyone know once the workshop is set up. As of now I am waiting to hear from donmaur.

I do think that we can definitely plan on a workshop in January, which will discuss donmaurs posts , at the least. I promise it will be interesting.

Please keep this from going into the attic by avoiding any more problem posts. People won't find out about the class if it is up there. If posts are made to carry it on, please ignore them. Thanks.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer1234 here. I would ask you all to let the problems go as fortunate1 has requested.
> 
> We will let everyone know once the workshop is set up. As of now I am waiting to hear from donmaur.
> 
> ...


One quick question....will it be under this title in Main or do we look for it somewhere else?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It will be held in the section,

*Knitting and crochet workshops with designer1234*.

go to 'my profile' and click on sections. you can subscribe to the workshop section there. Then check it out. _ there are 63 finished workshops there for your use, and we are starting up some more in 2016_.

There is also a link below my posts with the list of workshops which will take you to the list as well as the link for the list of Parades of the work done in the workshops. It is a completely separate section. However we want people to know that we are starting up again.

Designer1234


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

vjh1530 said:


> Interesting thought.
> 
> I will say I have watched some get into their cars after watching them act out in the store and their license plates read "Quebec". I have also had the local merchants tell me they dread when they would come into their shops. I am sure it is not everyone from that province, but enough to get a reputation.


When I read your first post I instantly thought back to the statement my visitor made. The first time I heard comments regarding Canadians from Quebec was when vacationing in Maine one year. I myself have never had any negative experiences with Canadians anywhere. Any and all my experiences have always been positive regardless of where it has been. The same for French people.
I go to Lake George and in and around that area of New York a lot. There are lots of people from Montreal vacationing there and have never had any negative experiences there.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

altogirl said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > =====================================
> ...


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

randado said:


> What the "F" is wrong with you Amy, why this response? You are a nasty being and continually look to start with folk. I believe you owe the OP an apology. I've only seen this thread today and just a few comments down you've already started your disgusting drama. You are dispicable. Start your own knitting forum, invite whomever you want to join just get out of here.


 :wink:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> A bit late to the party..... Reading page one and replying on page 36!?!?! I wonder what is wrong with YOU!
> 
> Misunderstanding noted and apology issued, FYI! Had you cared to read before spouting off!
> 
> Now go wipe that egg off your face!


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Donmaur, Thank you for a very helpful posting. I hope none of us rise to the bait and get into any more debates with anybody who is trying to sabotage this excellent topic. 

There are sometimes misguided individuals who have to be the focus of everybody's attention who try to hijack topics to the point that Admin ends up deleting them. This topic is too universally useful to deserve that fate.

So, all you dear and good people, let us help one another stay strong and avoid being incensed enough to feed the dragon. Support donmaur and her valuable topic.

I found this topic this many pages from the beginning through a link from another topic I have been following. Happy to be here to support donmaur and all the rest of us who are benefiting.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice to see a post from you Shirley. Looking forward to more workshops. So happy you are up to it again! I have learned and grown as a knitter from information on a number of the prior workshops, many of which I have bookmarked.



Designer1234 said:


> It will be held in the section,
> 
> *Knitting and crochet workshops with designer1234*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Nice to see a post from you Shirley. Looking forward to more workshops. So happy you are up to it again! I have learned and grown as a knitter from information on a number of the prior workshops, many of which I have bookmarked.


thanks Marilyn. I figured it was about time. I missed doing them and am feeling so much better physically, so we will give it a go. We will do something with donmaur's posts, even if it is to start a discussion but I promised we will all learn a lot. I am waiting to hear from her. I just hope she didn't read the negatives. However, nothing we can do. I will definitely hold the First part of January 2016 for something using donmaur's information, and if necessary other information I have personally, as well as some links I have from JJ that I received when I was doing my Kal years ago, and we will have a learning experience. It will be under donmaurs name. Nice to hear from you, friend.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am gathering all donmaur's information into one word document. Whether she comes back or not, we will definitely hold a conversation on the workshops under her name. Please , let me know by pm if she posts any more. I know she will be in agreement as she had hoped to do it on a workshop. We will do our best to reach her but definitely there will be a workshop in the workshop section during the 2nd week of January/ 2016 which will last as long as the conversation or class warrants it. So mark your calendars. Also, if you have any experience in making or changing patterns, please write them down, as they could be covered but if you have any tips etc. please hang onto them, or let me have them, so that we can include it in the conversation. 

If you are wondering what I am meaning by a conversation, go to the workshop listed below, and one of the recent topics is 
"A conversation about color" . I am hoping we will be able to have as good a discussion as that one. I think one or two of you joined in. We will have information as to how to measure, how to adjust a pattern. and hopefully donmaur will be the hostess if she feels well enough and I can reach her.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> When I read your first post I instantly thought back to the statement my visitor made. The first time I heard comments regarding Canadians from Quebec was when vacationing in Maine one year. I myself have never had any negative experiences with Canadians anywhere. Any and all my experiences have always been positive regardless of where it has been. The same for French people.
> I go to Lake George and in and around that area of New York a lot. There are lots of people from Montreal vacationing there and have never had any negative experiences there.


I am glad to hear that your contacts have been positive. I personally had a family shove themselves in front of me while checking out at the GAP outlet - luckily the checkout guy told them to go to the back of the line. They had been hovering at the edge by the cash registers waiting for that open space between customers to put their purchases on the counter. Another time we were at a crowded buffet restaurant, and a large family came in the door, announced "we don't wait in lines" and pushed right through to the front and demanded to be seated next. The hostess was a young girl who looked bewildered, then said OK and took them next. Many people, including us, told her our displeasure at what she did and left, after speaking to her supervisor. I guess it is that persistent sense of entitlement that I have seen so many times. I don't like to ever say any nationality, religion, etc are *all* bad, but I have rarely met someone from there who has been polite and waited their turn. I just tried to avoid them. Living in the Southwest there are many Canadians who snowbird here and all my experiences have been pleasant.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> When I read your first post I instantly thought back to the statement my visitor made. The first time I heard comments regarding Canadians from Quebec was when vacationing in Maine one year. I myself have never had any negative experiences with Canadians anywhere. Any and all my experiences have always been positive regardless of where it has been. The same for French people.
> I go to Lake George and in and around that area of New York a lot. There are lots of people from Montreal vacationing there and have never had any negative experiences there.


I stayed in Lake George several years ago to attend the huge motorcycle rally they host every year. What a beautiful area! We really enjoyed ourselves, took a river cruise, took a bike tour of the local landmarks, ate at several area restaurants. Interesting note - it was announced at one of the events held by the rally that a man had forgotten his expensive camera on the seat of his bike. When he came back over 2 hours later, it was still there, no one had touched it. How often do you see something like that?

I heard the local residents loved the rally because those that had extra rooms rented them out, and some that had houses within walking distance of downtown actually moved out for the week and rented their houses for exorbitant rates. The visitors didn't mind the cost so they could walk home after a couple of drinks (rarely saw anyone actually drunk) and the homeowners got extra cash. So a good time was had by all, lol!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

vjh1530 said:


> I am glad to hear that your contacts have been positive. I personally had a family shove themselves in front of me while checking out at the GAP outlet - luckily the checkout guy told them to go to the back of the line. They had been hovering at the edge by the cash registers waiting for that open space between customers to put their purchases on the counter. Another time we were at a crowded buffet restaurant, and a large family came in the door, announced "we don't wait in lines" and pushed right through to the front and demanded to be seated next. The hostess was a young girl who looked bewildered, then said OK and took them next. Many people, including us, told her our displeasure at what she did and left, after speaking to her supervisor. I guess it is that persistent sense of entitlement that I have seen so many times. I don't like to ever say any nationality, religion, etc are *all* bad, but I have rarely met someone from there who has been polite and waited their turn. I just tried to avoid them. Living in the Southwest there are many Canadians who snowbird here and all my experiences have been pleasant.


I have met lots of lovely Canadian ladies at the library knitting group I attend when we are in S.C. This is where I learned that knitted hats are called tuques in Canada. Hubs has golfed with many nice Canadian Snow Birds too. Perhaps it is because they knit and golf?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It is nice to hear that we are well thought of by most of our friends south of us. We spent eleven winters in Mesa Arizona and didn't meet anyone in our park both American and Canadian we didn't like. It was a wonderful time for us.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think everyone should be tarred with the same brush


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I don't think everyone should be tarred with the same brush


exactly


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I stayed in Lake George several years ago to attend the huge motorcycle rally they host every year. What a beautiful area! We really enjoyed ourselves, took a river cruise, took a bike tour of the local landmarks, ate at several area restaurants. Interesting note - it was announced at one of the events held by the rally that a man had forgotten his expensive camera on the seat of his bike. When he came back over 2 hours later, it was still there, no one had touched it. How often do you see something like that?
> 
> I heard the local residents loved the rally because those that had extra rooms rented them out, and some that had houses within walking distance of downtown actually moved out for the week and rented their houses for exorbitant rates. The visitors didn't mind the cost so they could walk home after a couple of drinks (rarely saw anyone actually drunk) and the homeowners got extra cash. So a good time was had by all, lol!


I honeymooned at Lake George/Chestertown - stayed at the Panther Mountain Inn - in the fall right after the summer season but before it got too cold. The tourists were mostly gone and the locals were as kind and generous as anywhere I have ever been. It was so beautiful and peaceful there - one of my favorite times in my life - thanks for the memories!


----------



## Connie9253 (Mar 31, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

We took our wedding trip in the summer after we married. Drove to Montreal, across the Queen's Highway, and to Toronto in time for the CNE. We stayed at B&Bs or Mom & Pop motels the whole trip, and were treated so kindly I still have occasions from that trip pop up in my mind's eye 57 years later.



mopgenorth said:


> I honeymooned at Lake George/Chestertown - stayed at the Panther Mountain Inn - in the fall right after the summer season but before it got too cold. The tourists were mostly gone and the locals were as kind and generous as anywhere I have ever been. It was so beautiful and peaceful there - one of my favorite times in my life - thanks for the memories!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have met some wonderful French Canadians. I think we can't label people. Too much of that in the world right now. 

There are good and not so good people in every country and culture. We just have to try to be the positive ones. jmo.

It is raining here on Vanc. Island- which is par for the course here. We were here last winter but it was very very dry so not the usual winter. 
No snow but they are concerned about flooding north of us. We haven't experienced this kind of rain since we lived for a few years in Vancouver in the 60's. (one thing, you don't have to shovel it).

It is chilly, but we expected that as a damp cold is very chilly! Not the dry cold at home. 

I am working on the conversation and will include donmaur's posts. more to follow:


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

I am looking forward to the workshops but really should have never read this thread. It is unsettling. Is there really a need for tarring everyone with the same brush or putting down whole groups of people. There are rude, loud, pushy people every where just as there are kind, polite, beautiful people in every country, state, province, linguistic group, religion. Pick whatever category you like. 
I work frontline at a national museum. I see all kinds during the day but there is always someone who will be nice and that makes up for whatever came before.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

I pushed send before I could thank all who posted positive comments. There is an edit button, I know.  
Can't delete this comment and add it to the post above. So here it stays. Sorry about this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm all for joining you with a glass of wine and doing the measurements. Wish it could be in person instead of virtually.


----------

